# Kala Afghana V/S Darshan Singh Ragi



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 30, 2008)

Gurfateh
Das has seen one Haqeem Ji in delhi and a magzine which is pro Kala Afghana condeming Darshan Singh ragi ,while right hand man of ragi condemeed sopkesman and Kala Afghana.

Now Kala Afghan's article das saw and is givne below.(admin can remove link if they want)
???? ???? ????: ???? ???? ???,

das thinks on the following theroy
1.both Ragi and Kala Afghana are hand in glow but as Kala Afghana failed in past so to bring the old idlolgoy in the new wrapper,we find this drama of thier mutual discord is eacted.
2.Both are fundamenatalists and if that is so thier ego have to clash and end of fundamentaislm is by thier mutual clash.

3.Kala Afghan is enivious to ragi as ragi has taken limlight off from the Kala Afghana to himself in regard to be controvery mongreal.

Or there could be some more reasons ?


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 30, 2008)

Daas ji

What is your understanding? 

Why do you think Darshan Singh Ragi has taken the limelight away form Kala Afghana?

Also, can you say more specifically about their disagreement? What are they disagreeing about. I can't read Punjabi.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

For last 3 years or so ragi Ji has started to preach what Kala Afghana Ji were preaching but have shown disrespect to Kala Afghana Ji.Kala Afghana Ji has also reacted therefore.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

imho the entire drama is about the "Bachittar Natak"..Strange Drama !!
First Kala Afghana exposed this as fake and not written by Guru Gobind Singh Ji..
Then Ragi Darshan Singh Ji also came forward to actively PROTEST this book being placed on Par with our GURU..
Thus those who "hate" kala Afghana must also hate Ragi....because they both are saying the same thing...Bachittar Natak aka dsm granth is NOT by Guru Ji and should NOT be parkash at Hazoor Sahib where the 3ooth Gurta Gadhi Diws of GURU is being celebrated..Gurta was given to ONLY GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI and no other boook/granth has nay equal significance especially at Hazoor Sahib where the 1708 decision by GUur Ji is being celebrated.
Thus it would be sweet music to these peopel...IF...the Ragi and KA were to fight !!
An enemy divided is an enemy dead....
BUT imho this is NOT about to happen any time soon....the KA wrote BOOKS..and the RAGI is an ORATOR...BOTH complement each other !!! Their MESSAGE is the SAME.."SAY NO TO DSM GRANTH".

Gyani Js:yes:


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Gyani ji

Thanks for this,

*Thus those who "hate" kala Afghana must also hate Ragi....because they both are saying the same thing...Bachittar Natak aka dsm granth is NOT by Guru Ji and should NOT be parkash at Hazoor Sahib where the 3ooth Gurta Gadhi Diws of Guru is being celebrated.*

Back in the dusty corners of my mind I had thought that this controversy had something to do with placing Dasam Granth as parkash at an important gurdwara in India. I had a faint memory of the controversy. And could not remember who, where, when. I truly appreciate your information. 

A house divided against itself shall fall. So sure there would be people who would stand by and watch the two neutralize one another. Which is bothersome to me. The message should be that Sri Dasm Granth should not be parkash with Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj, now on the 300th anniversary of the Gurgaddi, or at any other time for that matter, or in any gurdwara. My opinion and I apologize for offending some.


----------



## dalbirk (Oct 1, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Gyani ji
> 
> Thanks for this,
> 
> ...


 I fully agree 110% . Why is that Dasham Granth aka Bachittar Natak is being talked of again & again . I learnt that on 300 th anniversary of Khalsa Panth in 1999 , the RSS(BJP) Govt gave 100 crores to Punjab Govt towards religious preaching with a condition attached . Out of that 100 crores , 50 crores were given to Baba Virsa Singh of Gobind Sadan Delhi , for propagating Dasham Granth . Now we all can easily make out why this controvery has started all of a sudden in last few years . The Gurudwara aad Ji mentioned was in Bhatinda district & the time was November , 2006 . Joginder Singh Vedanti then Akal Takhat jathedar presided over the installation of DSM granth parralel to SGGS & the day was celebrated as FATEH DIVAS . Fateh ( Victory ) by who over whom . Guess maybe Fateh of DSM granth over SGGS ?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

Respected Gyani Sahib Ji,

Vachitar Natak Ji is the part of Dasham Patshah Ju Ka Granth.There are lies spread by leftist people about work of Tenth Master.

There are books which have proved the Kala Afghana Ji did not write any book but his name was only used as an auther.Das even knows the person who was offered to be tgiven his name as an auther.(das has cross checked by two sources).

Books by Ambala and Kala Afghana were the work of Josh.While book by Dr. Gurmukh Singh Ji is the work of Haqeem T{censored}em Singh.

As they uses other person's name to write the book.So they think that some one used the name of Guru.

In Both the Takhat no book is placed equal to Bade Baba Ji(this is the name we use for Adi Guru Granth Sahib Ji in Bihar).In both Takhat's centre stage is given to the arms and weapons.Same is true with three Takhats of Punjab.OUtside Punjab on right in high and big planquine Bade Baba Ji are placed. on the left on lower and small planquine Work of Tenth Master is kept.

The link given up by das is self explantory regarding the war of words between the two.

There is a black book which is prepaired by Ragi Ji also.And Kala Afghana Ji also once went to give speach in Chandigarh,where he could not do so.

So das is aware that both have not writtan any book.Further more Ragi Ji were called at Damadam Sahib on 31st Janury this year.He did not come.

Then once his followers distrupted one preaching about Shri Dasham Granth Sahib on 15th of July.Das made them unanswerable so a lady among the crowd told that let das talk to Ragi Ji.Das said OK.She picked up her mobile but after the second thought she kept it back in her bag.

Ragi Ji's Sikh Parliament works from congress controled DSGPC office at Gurudwara Rakabganj Sahib.It was intialy having pro Kala Afghana people also with them.But later upon some idelaogical maters they got separated.
http://indiaawareness.com/archives/july08/dss_and_sikh_parliament.htm

Das is trying to bring the issue of spokesman where what they reported was false and das himself was the witness.Das being trained by staff some indian investigating agency could understand that this is could be a handiwork of propoganda warfare by suboridinate people.

There is pattern in time(1956Punjabi suba,1976 Emergency,1994 last leg of militancy ) and in space(Fareedabad,Lajpat Nagar,Lodhi road,Mohali,UAE,Nizamuddeen).Which is another proof of what das thinks.All things are related to people anti to Gurmat.To destroy the faith,they first declare and try to prove the Sikh thing as Hindu,then they move it on further to destroy it.

Very same people who want to change the Sikh Rahit Maryada by removing the writing of the Tenth Master, let halal be eaten etc. give referance of the same Maryada to do this or that.

Are they ot themselves treating the Guru Granth Sahib Ji as an idol ?

We have a proverb in Hindi,Kath Ki Handi Kab Tak Charegi..Till what time these guys supported by GOI will keep on misguiding our true Welwishers of the Panth like our respected Gyani Sahib.Akal will take care of them


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

Gurfateh


dalbirk said:


> I fully agree 110% . Why is that Dasham Granth aka Bachittar Natak is being talked of again & again . I learnt that on 300 th anniversary of Khalsa Panth in 1999 , the RSS(BJP) Govt gave 100 crores to Punjab Govt towards religious preaching with a condition attached . Out of that 100 crores , 50 crores were given to Baba Virsa Singh of Gobind Sadan Delhi , for propagating Dasham Granth . Now we all can easily make out why this controvery has started all of a sudden in last few years . The Gurudwara aad Ji mentioned was in Bhatinda district & the time was November , 2006 . Joginder Singh Vedanti then Akal Takhat jathedar presided over the installation of DSM granth parralel to SGGS & the day was celebrated as FATEH DIVAS . Fateh ( Victory ) by who over whom . Guess maybe Fateh of DSM granth over SGGS ?


 Kindly see the link below

Zafarnamah Divas 2006 - Sri Dasam Granth Sahib


This is the lie that there was PRakash of any other book other than Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji over there in the function.Video could be seen.Futher when das saw an add in spokeman,it has picture taken from some site at Taksal and trying to prove that both the Prakash were done in there.

Das will try to bring in page the spokesman which have tried to cary out the forgery.


Likewise the controversy of Shri Dasham Granth Sahib is risen often clash with time of appearing of congress leaders during 1984 riots.


coming back to RSS links with Baba Virsa Singh Ji.Yest it is true that they have a good links.But RSS may not like his pro Muslim or pro Chrisitan things that much.His trusted lieutinent is Moti Lal Bora,who is from congress.

Gobind Sadan has nothing to do with Punjab Govt. either.But thier Baba was send to Russia once after Russians asked Punjab Govt. To let some preacher go to Russia.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 1, 2008)

I am just perplexed as to why....on one pretext or another....the same stale "arguments/newscuttings..etc etc" are REVISITED..agian and again..and again.

THIS is the 300 Saal GURU de Naal...a very very SPECIAL Yera of Celebration of the GURTA DIWAS of our One and ONLY GURU. Even wehn we attend an ordinary "birthday party" for even a small child...when everyone gathers around and begisn singing Happy birthday to You..blah blah blah..NOT a single guest will try and take the attention away from the Birthday Tot..... BUT in this 300 Saal GURU de naal..soem of us Keep on trying to raise the dsm granth controversy..kala afghana darshan singh etc etc under this pretext or that thread...so as to SIDE TRACK and DISTRACT ( at least soem readers ) AWAY from 300 Saal GURU de naal towards a BOOK.
Its a FACT that when GURU Gobind Singh ji passed GURTA to SGGS at nanded in 1708 there was NO OTHER BOOK PRESENT...either as "chhotta bhai" or chhota book or whatever...either "lower" or "higher" or "in front" or at the "back....side or left or right...JUST GURU GRANTH JI ONLY to which Guru Gobind Singh Ji Matha TEK.

THATS the way it should be TODAY. ONLY and ONLY the Paraksh of our one and only GURU...the SGGS shoudl be Centre of our OBEISANCE at HAZOOR SAHIB. Having the paraksh of any other BOOK..be it dsm garnth or any other, parakshed lower or to the left etc etc is NOT ACCEPTABLE at all. As a Devout SIKH of SGGS i DONT WANT to Matha TEK to another BOOK that is placed nearby....Thus speaking only for myself..I WILL NOT go to hazoor Sahib until ONLY the SGGS is given Prominence and due place.

Gyani JS


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 2, 2008)

Gurfateh
(das wrote the reply yesterday but could not complete in the local cyber cafe was to be closed.So here it goes).
Das has left the Seva in local Gurudwara at present as per IST 22:00.1st of Octuber.From this cyber Cafe he may not post but is writing the reply in note pad.

Will be posted the next day.Anti Panth forces do want to let Sikhs leave seva and be maitained in useless work.
So coming to BJP and RSS.Both are not the same but BJP do accepts the RSS members.Controversy against the text unto Tenth Master by Akal was started by thier oppser.Latest was in 1994 by JS Maan.
Punjab Govt and Gobind Sadan are differant.Punjab Govt. has sent Baba Virsa Singh Ji to Russia after Russians wanted preaching of Sikhism.
Baba Virsa Singh was pro to Muslims and Christians while RSS does not goes upto that level as yet.
Contorvereies againt Text of Tenth Master are appearing ore often nearer to the time when there is a hearing of Anti Sikh riots cases of 1984.Just to let our attention be deviated.
Coming to Fateh Divas.There was only the Prakash of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
see the link below.
Sri Dasam Granth Sahib
Das is also giving a page of spokesman which is the ideal case of befooling the innocent Sikhs.And person qulified with psy wars by intelligence can deciper it.
See the phote top(First row second colum) second from right.Two texts are there and marble arch(Palki is there).
See the second row and second colum there is photo of the stage.On the left most part only right side portion of golden arch(Palki ) is visible.
So the marble arch which is fixed was not there on the stage but in some Gurudwaras.
Das has just given an example that how Anti Panthic forces start to befool us.
Das has seen some so called missionaries teasing panthic people that why do not they fight spoekesman.Well Akal is there to fight them.Sikh Missionary collage is there to fight them.
coming to Ragi Sahib Ji.
Well
1.he himself has performed the Kirtan from Charitropakhyans also.
2.He has been there to two Takhats before also but know there is new light in him.(he wants to be a new political leader for urbanite Sikhs outside Punjab)
3.If Hajur Sahib Ji are Anti Sikh then book by Kahan Singh Nabha,"Hum Hindu Nahin Hai" was forwarded by Takhat Hajur Sahib's Jathedar Only.
Today at 20:10 IST at the nationla headquarter of Rashtriya Sikh Sangat Das has confiremd it from REspected Chiranjeev Singh Ji(the patron) that there was no such money been given to Punjab Govt. or Baba Virsa Singh.Further in secular nation like India such thing would have brought the wroght of opposition especialy the left over the Govt.They are ready for an enqury on this issue.
Thier Head of Media Division Dr. Avtar Singh Shastri has put up an challenge to being in any such facts.His phone number is 0091-9818907396.He tells all this thing as a hoax.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 2, 2008)

Gurfateh Have look at page scaned from book by Sikh Missioanry Collage. 
Spokesman not abiding with Bhagat Bani and Bhatt Bani and "logically" proving it 
also. Spokesman is one with Kala Afghana Ji and if he is one with Ragi Ji then 
Ragi Ji may also not go in for this version of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji So how 
can the "Kachchi Bani"as per sopkesman be done in Prakash in all the 
Gurudwaras.What name should we give to present form of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji 
? D, S and M are used or term strange play is unsuccessfully attached to the 
work of Tenth Master. What fate will present version of Shri Guru Granth Sahib 
JI have? Pothi of Sikh Gurus only is real version and present version should be 
termed as Hindu-Muslman milgobha(Adultration by Hindus and Muslims). Yuong men 
recruited by Ragi Ji leave him and join Indiaawareness or spokesman as they find 
verses by Bhagats and Bhatts also non Sikh. Further to it tommorw they may try 
to leave out Bani onto Gurus also ie Mahala depending upon which is as per thier 
"Sikh Ideolgy" or not. das uses the logic of spokesman and tells that verses by 
Gurus also do not fill the logic of "Sikhs" Below are the verse given by Sikh 
Missonary Collage to conter the spokesman. ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ सिरीरागु महला ३ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 3. Siree Raag, Third Mehl: ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕੀਨਾ ਆਪੇ ਭਰਮਿ 
ਭੁਲਾਏ ॥ माइआ मोहु मेरै प्रभि कीना आपे भरमि भुलाए ॥ Mā▫i▫ā moh merai parabẖ kīnā 
āpe bẖaram bẖulā▫e. Emotional attachment to Maya is created by my God; He 
Himself misleads us through illusion and doubt. ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਹਿ ਨਹੀ ਬੂਝਹਿ ਬਿਰਥਾ 
ਜਨਮੁ ਗਵਾਏ ॥ मनमुखि करम करहि नही बूझहि बिरथा जनमु गवाए ॥ Manmukẖ karam karahi 
nahī būjẖėh birthā janam gavā▫e. The self-willed manmukhs perform their actions, 
but they do not understand; they waste away their lives in vain. ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਇਸੁ ਜਗ 
ਮਹਿ ਚਾਨਣੁ ਕਰਮਿ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਏ ॥੧॥ गुरबाणी इसु जग महि चानणु करमि वसै मनि आए ॥१॥ 
Gurbāṇī is jag mėh cẖānaṇ karam vasai man ā▫e. ||1|| Gurbani is the Light to 
illuminate this world; by His Grace, it comes to abide within the mind. ||1|| ਮਨ 
ਰੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ मन रे नामु जपहु सुखु होइ ॥ Man re nām japahu sukẖ ho▫e. 
O mind, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and find peace. ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ 
ਸਹਜਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ गुरु पूरा सालाहीऐ सहजि मिलै प्रभु सोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Gur pūrā salāhī▫ai sahj milai parabẖ so▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. Praising the Perfect 
Guru, you shall easily meet with that God. ||1||Pause|| ਭਰਮੁ ਗਇਆ ਭਉ ਭਾਗਿਆ ਹਰਿ 
ਚਰਣੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ भरमु गइआ भउ भागिआ हरि चरणी चितु लाइ ॥ Bẖaram ga▫i▫ā bẖa▫o 
bẖāgi▫ā har cẖarṇī cẖiṯ lā▫e. Doubt departs, and fear runs away, when you focus 
your consciousness on the Lord's Feet. ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਕਮਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਵਸੈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥ 
गुरमुखि सबदु कमाईऐ हरि वसै मनि आइ ॥ Gurmukẖ sabaḏ kamā▫ī▫ai har vasai man ā▫e. 
The Gurmukh practices the Shabad, and the Lord comes to dwell within the mind. 
ਘਰਿ ਮਹਲਿ ਸਚਿ ਸਮਾਈਐ ਜਮਕਾਲੁ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਖਾਇ ॥੨॥ घरि महलि सचि समाईऐ जमकालु न सकै खाइ ॥२॥ 
Gẖar mahal sacẖ samā▫ī▫ai jamkāl na sakai kẖā▫e. ||2|| In the mansion of the 
home within the self, we merge in Truth, and the Messenger of Death cannot 
devour us. ||2|| ਨਾਮਾ ਛੀਬਾ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਜਲਾਹਾ ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ नामा छीबा कबीरु 
जोलाहा पूरे गुर ते गति पाई ॥ Nāmā cẖẖībā Kabīr jolāhā pūre gur ṯe gaṯ pā▫ī. Naam 
Dayv the printer, and Kabeer the weaver, obtained salvation through the Perfect 
Guru. ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕੇ ਬੇਤੇ ਸਬਦੁ ਪਛਾਣਹਿ ਹਉਮੈ ਜਾਤਿ ਗਵਾਈ ॥ ब्रहम के बेते सबदु पछाणहि हउमै 
जाति गवाई ॥ Barahm ke beṯe sabaḏ pacẖẖāṇėh ha▫umai jāṯ gavā▫ī. Those who know 
God and recognize His Shabad lose their ego and class consciousness. ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਤਿਨ 
ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਮੇਟੈ ਭਾਈ ॥੩॥ सुरि नर तिन की बाणी गावहि कोइ न मेटै भाई ॥३॥ 
Sur nar ṯin kī baṇī gāvahi ko▫e na metai bẖā▫ī. ||3|| Their Banis are sung by 
the angelic beings, and no one can erase them, O Siblings of Destiny! ||3|| ਦੈਤ 
ਪੁਤੁ ਕਰਮ ਧਰਮ ਕਿਛੁ ਸੰਜਮ ਨ ਪੜੈ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ दैत पुतु करम धरम किछु संजम न पड़ै 
दूजा भाउ न जाणै ॥ Ḏaiṯ puṯ karam ḏẖaram kicẖẖ sanjam na paṛai ḏūjā bẖā▫o na 
jāṇai. The demon's son Prahlaad had not read about religious rituals or 
ceremonies, austerity or self-discipline; he did not know the love of duality. 
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਭੇਟਿਐ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਹੋਆ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਖਾਣੈ ॥ सतिगुरु भेटिऐ निरमलु होआ अनदिनु 
नामु वखाणै ॥ Saṯgur bẖeti▫ai nirmal ho▫ā an▫ḏin nām vakẖāṇai. Upon meeting with 
the True Guru, he became pure; night and day, he chanted the Naam, the Name of 
the Lord. ਏਕੋ ਪੜੈ ਏਕੋ ਨਾਉ ਬੂਝੈ ਦੂਜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ॥੪॥ एको पड़ै एको नाउ बूझै दूजा 
अवरु न जाणै ॥४॥ Ėko paṛai eko nā▫o būjẖai ḏūjā avar na jāṇai. ||4|| He read only 
of the One and he understood only the One Name; he knew no other at all. ||4|| 
ਖਟੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਜੋਗੀ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਏ ॥ खटु दरसन जोगी संनिआसी बिनु गुर भरमि 
भुलाए ॥ Kẖat ḏarsan jogī sani▫āsī bin gur bẖaram bẖulā▫e. The followers of the 
six different life-styles and world-views, the Yogis and the Sanyaasees have 
gone astray in doubt without the Guru. ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਤਾ ਗਤਿ ਮਿਤਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ 
ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਏ ॥ सतिगुरु सेवहि ता गति मिति पावहि हरि जीउ मंनि वसाए ॥ Saṯgur sevėh ṯā 
gaṯ miṯ pāvahi har jī▫o man vasā▫e. If they serve the True Guru, they find the 
state of salvation; they enshrine the Dear Lord within their minds. ਸਚੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਿਉ 
ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਗੈ ਆਵਣੁ ਜਾਣੁ ਰਹਾਏ ॥੫॥ सची बाणी सिउ चितु लागै आवणु जाणु रहाए ॥५॥ Sacẖī 
baṇī si▫o cẖiṯ lāgai āvaṇ jāṇ rahā▫e. ||5|| They focus their consciousness on 
the True Bani, and their comings and goings in reincarnation are over. ||5|| 
ਪੰਡਿਤ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਵਾਦੁ ਵਖਾਣਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਏ ॥ पंडित पड़ि पड़ि वादु वखाणहि बिनु 
गुर भरमि भुलाए ॥ Pandiṯ paṛ paṛ vāḏ vakāṇėh bin gur bẖaram bẖulā▫e. The Pandits, 
the religious scholars, read and argue and stir up controversies, but without 
the Guru, they are deluded by doubt. ਲਖ ਚਉਰਾਸੀਹ ਫੇਰੁ ਪਇਆ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਬਦੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
लख चउरासीह फेरु पइआ बिनु सबदै मुकति न पाए ॥ Lakẖ cẖa▫orāsīh fer pa▫i▫ā bin 
sabḏai mukaṯ na pā▫e. They wander around the cycle of 8.4 million 
reincarnations; without the Shabad, they do not attain liberation. ਜਾ ਨਾਉ ਚੇਤੈ 
ਤਾ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਏ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥੬॥ जा नाउ चेतै ता गति पाए जा सतिगुरु मेलि 
मिलाए ॥६॥ Jā nā▫o cẖeṯai ṯā gaṯ pā▫e jā saṯgur mel milā▫e. ||6|| But when they 
remember the Name, then they attain the state of salvation, when the True Guru 
unites them in Union. ||6|| ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਹਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਰਿ ਉਪਜੈ ਜਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਸੁਭਾਏ ॥ 
सतसंगति महि नामु हरि उपजै जा सतिगुरु मिलै सुभाए ॥ Saṯsangaṯ mėh nām har upjai jā 
saṯgur milai subẖā▫e. In the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, the Name of the 
Lord wells up, when the True Guru unites us in His Sublime Love. Ang 67. Sri 
Guru Granth Sahib Page # : of 1430 English: Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa Bhai Manmohan 
Singh None Punjabi: Bhai Manmohan Singh None Teeka: Punjabi - Prof. Sahib Singh 
Punjabi - Freed Kote Wala Teeka None ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਅਰਪੀ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਈ ਚਲਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਭਾਏ ॥ मनु 
तनु अरपी आपु गवाई चला सतिगुर भाए ॥ Man ṯan arpī āp gavā▫ī cẖalā saṯgur bẖā▫e. I 
offer my mind and body, and I renounce my selfishness and conceit; I walk in 
Harmony with the Will of the True Guru. ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਗੁਰ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਜਿ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ 
ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਏ ॥੭॥ सद बलिहारी गुर अपुने विटहु जि हरि सेती चितु लाए ॥७॥ Saḏ balihārī 
gur apune vitahu jė har seṯī cẖiṯ lā▫e. ||7|| I am forever a sacrifice to my 
Guru, who has attached my consciousness to the Lord. ||7|| ਸੋ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਜੋ 
ਬਿੰਦੇ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ॥ सो ब्राहमणु ब्रहमु जो बिंदे हरि सेती रंगि राता ॥ So 
barāhmaṇ barahm jo binḏe har seṯī rang rāṯā. He alone is a Brahmin, who knows 
the Lord Brahma, and is attuned to the Love of the Lord. ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਨਿਕਟਿ ਵਸੈ ਸਭਨਾ ਘਟ 
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵਿਰਲੈ ਜਾਤਾ ॥ प्रभु निकटि वसै सभना घट अंतरि गुरमुखि विरलै जाता ॥ 
Parabẖ nikat vasai sabẖnā gẖat anṯar gurmukẖ virlai jāṯā. God is close at hand; 
He dwells deep within the hearts of all. How rare are those who, as Gurmukh, 
know Him. ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਪਛਾਤਾ ॥੮॥੫॥੨੨॥ नानक नामु मिलै वडिआई 
गुर कै सबदि पछाता ॥८॥५॥२२॥ Nānak nām milai vadi▫ā▫ī gur kai sabaḏ pacẖẖāṯā. 
||8||5||22|| O Nanak, through the Naam, greatness is obtained; through the Word 
of the Guru's Shabad, He is realized. ||8||5||22|| Ang 68. as per "logic" of the 
opposers.we have relevence of version before pause or Rahau.Next thing is that 
in 3rd verse if we have Bhagats mentioned then 4th has son of demon ie Prahlad 
been talked about.So should we also deem him as per Gurmat? ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਘਰੁ ੬ 
सूही महला ४ घरु ६ Sūhī mėhlā 4 gẖar 6 Soohee, Fourth Mehl, Sixth House: ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ 
ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. One Universal Creator God. 
By The Grace Of The True Guru: ਨੀਚ ਜਾਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਜਪਤਿਆ ਉਤਮ ਪਦਵੀ ਪਾਇ ॥ नीच जाति हरि 
जपतिआ उतम पदवी पाइ ॥ Nīcẖ jāṯ har japṯi▫ā uṯam paḏvī pā▫e. When someone of low 
social class chants the Lord's Name, he obtains the state of highest dignity. 
ਪੂਛਹੁ ਬਿਦਰ ਦਾਸੀ ਸੁਤੈ ਕਿਸਨੁ ਉਤਰਿਆ ਘਰਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ पूछहु बिदर दासी सुतै किसनु 
उतरिआ घरि जिसु जाइ ॥१॥ Pūcẖẖahu biḏar ḏāsī suṯai kisan uṯri▫ā gẖar jis jā▫e. 
||1|| Go and ask Bidar, the son of a maid; Krishna himself stayed in his house. 
||1|| ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਜਨ ਭਾਈ ਜਿਤੁ ਸਹਸਾ ਦੂਖ ਭੂਖ ਸਭ ਲਹਿ ਜਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ हरि की 
अकथ कथा सुनहु जन भाई जितु सहसा दूख भूख सभ लहि जाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ Har kī akath kathā 
sunhu jan bẖā▫ī jiṯ sahsā ḏūkẖ bẖūkẖ sabẖ lėh jā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. Listen, O 
humble Siblings of Destiny, to the Unspoken Speech of the Lord; it removes all 
anxiety, pain and hunger. ||1||Pause|| ਰਵਿਦਾਸੁ ਚਮਾਰੁ ਉਸਤਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਨਿਮਖ ਇਕ 
ਗਾਇ ॥ रविदासु चमारु उसतति करे हरि कीरति निमख इक गाइ ॥ Raviḏās cẖamār usṯaṯ kare 
har kīraṯ nimakẖ ik gā▫e. Ravi Daas, the leather-worker, praised the Lord, and 
sang the Kirtan of His Praises each and every instant. ਪਤਿਤ ਜਾਤਿ ਉਤਮੁ ਭਇਆ ਚਾਰਿ 
ਵਰਨ ਪਏ ਪਗਿ ਆਇ ॥੨॥ पतित जाति उतमु भइआ चारि वरन पए पगि आइ ॥२॥ Paṯiṯ jāṯ uṯam 
bẖa▫i▫ā cẖār varan pa▫e pag ā▫e. ||2|| Although he was of low social status, he 
was exalted and elevated, and people of all four castes came and bowed at his 
feet. ||2|| ਨਾਮਦੇਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਲਗੀ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਤੀ ਲੋਕੁ ਛੀਪਾ ਕਹੈ ਬੁਲਾਇ ॥ नामदेअ प्रीति लगी 
हरि सेती लोकु छीपा कहै बुलाइ ॥ Nāmḏe▫a parīṯ lagī har seṯī lok cẖẖīpā kahai 
bulā▫e. Naam Dayv loved the Lord; the people called him a fabric dyer. ਖਤ੍ਰੀ 
ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ ਪਿਠਿ ਦੇ ਛੋਡੇ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਲੀਆ ਮੁਖਿ ਲਾਇ ॥੩॥ खत्री ब्राहमण पिठि दे छोडे हरि 
नामदेउ लीआ मुखि लाइ ॥३॥ Kẖaṯrī barāhmaṇ piṯẖ ḏe cẖẖode har nāmḏe▫o lī▫ā mukẖ 
lā▫e. ||3|| The Lord turned His back on the high-class Kh'shaatriyas and 
Brahmins, and showed His face to Naam Dayv. ||3|| ਜਿਤਨੇ ਭਗਤ ਹਰਿ ਸੇਵਕਾ ਮੁਖਿ ਅਠਸਠਿ 
ਤੀਰਥ ਤਿਨ ਤਿਲਕੁ ਕਢਾਇ ॥ जितने भगत हरि सेवका मुखि अठसठि तीरथ तिन तिलकु कढाइ ॥ Jiṯne 
bẖagaṯ har sevkā mukẖ aṯẖsaṯẖ ṯirath ṯin ṯilak kadẖā▫e. All of the devotees and 
servants of the Lord have the tilak, the ceremonial mark, applied to their 
foreheads at the sixty-eight sacred shrines of pilgrimage. ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਨ ਕਉ 
ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਪਰਸੇ ਜੇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ ॥੪॥੧॥੮॥ जनु नानकु तिन कउ अनदिनु परसे जे क्रिपा 
करे हरि राइ ॥४॥१॥८॥ Jan Nānak ṯin ka▫o an▫ḏin p{censored} je kirpā kare har rā▫e. 
||4||1||8|| Servant Nanak shall touch their feet night and day, if the Lord, the 
King, grants His Grace. ||4||1||8|| Ang 733. We have Vidur from Hindu Mythology 
also been talked about why ?Then why do we have mention of Miracle realted to 
Bhagat Namdev? ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ बिलावलु महला ४ ॥ Bilāval mėhlā 4. Bilaaval, 
Fourth Mehl: ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਰਚੈ ਮਨਿ ਮੁੰਦ੍ਰਾ ਪਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਤਨਿ ਭਸਮ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਈਆ ॥ सतिगुरु 
परचै मनि मुंद्रा पाई गुर का सबदु तनि भसम द्रिड़ईआ ॥ Saṯgur parcẖai man munḏrā 
pā▫ī gur kā sabaḏ ṯan bẖasam ḏariṛ▫ī▫ā. My mind wears the ear-rings of the True 
Guru's acquaintance; I apply the ashes of the Word of the Guru's Shabad to my 
body. ਅਮਰ ਪਿੰਡ ਭਏ ਸਾਧੂ ਸੰਗਿ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਦੋਊ ਮਿਟਿ ਗਈਆ ॥੧॥ अमर पिंड भए साधू संगि जनम 
मरण दोऊ मिटि गईआ ॥१॥ Amar pind bẖa▫e sāḏẖū sang janam maraṇ ḏo▫ū mit ga▫ī▫ā. 
||1|| By body has become immortal, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. 
Both birth and death have come to an end for me. ||1|| ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਮਿਲਿ 
ਰਹੀਆ ॥ मेरे मन साधसंगति मिलि रहीआ ॥ Mere man sāḏẖsangaṯ mil rahī▫ā. O my mind, 
remain united with the Saadh Sangat. ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਹੁ ਮਧਸੂਦਨ ਮਾਧਉ ਮੈ ਖਿਨੁ ਖਿਨੁ ਸਾਧੂ 
ਚਰਣ ਪਖਈਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ क्रिपा करहु मधसूदन माधउ मै खिनु खिनु साधू चरण पखईआ ॥१॥ रहाउ 
॥ Kirpā karahu maḏẖsūḏan māḏẖa▫o mai kẖin kẖin sāḏẖū cẖaraṇ pakẖa▫ī▫ā. ||1|| 
rahā▫o. Be merciful to me, O Lord; each and every instant, let me wash the Feet 
of the Holy. ||1||Pause|| ਤਜੈ ਗਿਰਸਤੁ ਭਇਆ ਬਨ ਵਾਸੀ ਇਕੁ ਖਿਨੁ ਮਨੂਆ ਟਿਕੈ ਨ ਟਿਕਈਆ ॥ 
तजै गिरसतु भइआ बन वासी इकु खिनु मनूआ टिकै न टिकईआ ॥ Ŧajai girsaṯ bẖa▫i▫ā ban 
vāsī ik kẖin manū▫ā tikai na tika▫ī▫ā. Forsaking family life, he wanders in the 
forest, but his mind does not remain at rest, even for an instant. ਧਾਵਤੁ ਧਾਇ ਤਦੇ 
ਘਰਿ ਆਵੈ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਵਈਆ ॥੨॥ धावतु धाइ तदे घरि आवै हरि हरि साधू सरणि पवईआ 
॥२॥ Ḏẖāvaṯ ḏẖā▫e ṯaḏe gẖar āvai har har sāḏẖū saraṇ pava▫ī▫ā. ||2|| The 
wandering mind returns home, only when it seeks the Sanctuary of the Lord's Holy 
people. ||2|| ਧੀਆ ਪੂਤ ਛੋਡਿ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ਆਸਾ ਆਸ ਮਨਿ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਕਰਈਆ ॥ धीआ पूत छोडि संनिआसी 
आसा आस मनि बहुतु करईआ ॥ Ḏẖī▫ā pūṯ cẖẖod sani▫āsī āsā ās man bahuṯ kara▫ī▫ā. The 
Sannyaasi renounces his daughters and sons, but his mind still conjures up all 
sorts of hopes and desires. ਆਸਾ ਆਸ ਕਰੈ ਨਹੀ ਬੂਝੈ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਨਿਰਾਸ ਸੁਖੁ ਲਹੀਆ ॥੩॥ 
आसा आस करै नही बूझै गुर कै सबदि निरास सुखु लहीआ ॥३॥ Āsā ās karai nahī būjẖai gur 
kai sabaḏ nirās sukẖ lahī▫ā. ||3|| With these hopes and desires, he still does 
not understand, that only through the Word of the Guru's Shabad does one become 
free of desires, and find peace. ||3|| ਉਪਜੀ ਤਰਕ ਦਿਗੰਬਰੁ ਹੋਆ ਮਨੁ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਚਲਿ ਚਲਿ 
ਗਵਨੁ ਕਰਈਆ ॥ उपजी तरक दिग्मबरु होआ मनु दह दिस चलि चलि गवनु करईआ ॥ Upjī ṯarak 
ḏigambar ho▫ā man ḏah ḏis cẖal cẖal gavan kara▫ī▫ā. When detachment from the 
world wells up within, he become a naked hermit, but still, his mind roams, 
wanders and rambles in the ten directions. ਪ੍ਰਭਵਨੁ ਕਰੈ ਬੂਝੈ ਨਹੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਮਿਲਿ 
ਸੰਗਿ ਸਾਧ ਦਇਆ ਘਰੁ ਲਹੀਆ ॥੪॥ प्रभवनु करै बूझै नही त्रिसना मिलि संगि साध दइआ घरु 
लहीआ ॥४॥ Parbẖavan karai būjẖai nahī ṯarisnā mil sang sāḏẖ ḏa▫i▫ā gẖar lahī▫ā. 
||4|| He wanders around, but his desires are not satisfied; joining the Saadh 
Sangat, the Company of the Holy, he finds the house of kindness and compassion. 
||4|| ਆਸਣ ਸਿਧ ਸਿਖਹਿ ਬਹੁਤੇਰੇ ਮਨਿ ਮਾਗਹਿ ਰਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਚੇਟਕ ਚੇਟਕਈਆ ॥ आसण सिध सिखहि 
बहुतेरे मनि मागहि रिधि सिधि चेटक चेटकईआ ॥ Āsaṇ siḏẖ sikẖėh bahuṯere man māgėh 
riḏẖ siḏẖ cẖetak cẖetka▫ī▫ā. The Siddhas learn many Yogis postures, but their 
minds still yearn for riches, miraculous powers and energy. ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਮਨਿ 
ਸਾਂਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਪਈਆ ॥੫॥ त्रिपति संतोखु मनि सांति न 
आवै मिलि साधू त्रिपति हरि नामि सिधि पईआ ॥५॥ Ŧaripaṯ sanṯokẖ man sāŉṯ na āvai mil 
sāḏẖū ṯaripaṯ har nām siḏẖ pa▫ī▫ā. ||5|| Satisfaction, contentment and 
tranquility do not come to their minds; but meeting the Holy Saints, they are 
satisfied, and through the Name of the Lord, spiritual perfection is attained. 
||5|| ਅੰਡਜ ਜੇਰਜ ਸੇਤਜ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਸਭਿ ਵਰਨ ਰੂਪ ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਉਪਈਆ ॥ अंडज जेरज सेतज उतभुज सभि 
वरन रूप जीअ जंत उपईआ ॥ Andaj jeraj seṯaj uṯ▫bẖuj sabẖ varan rūp jī▫a janṯ 
upa▫ī▫ā. Life is born from the egg, from the womb, from sweat and from the 
earth; God created the beings and creatures of all colors and forms. ਸਾਧੂ ਸਰਣਿ 
ਪਰੈ ਸੋ ਉਬਰੈ ਖਤ੍ਰੀ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣੁ ਸੂਦੁ ਵੈਸੁ ਚੰਡਾਲੁ ਚੰਡਈਆ ॥੬॥ साधू सरणि परै सो उबरै 
खत्री ब्राहमणु सूदु वैसु चंडालु चंडईआ ॥६॥ Sāḏẖū saraṇ parai so ubrai kẖaṯrī 
barāhmaṇ sūḏ vais cẖandāl cẖand▫ī▫ā. ||6|| One who seeks the Sanctuary of the 
Holy is saved, whether he is a Kh'shaatriya, a Brahmin, a Soodra, a Vaishya or 
the most untouchable of the untouchables. ||6|| ਨਾਮਾ ਜੈਦੇਉ ਕੰਬੀਰੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨੁ 
ਅਉਜਾਤਿ ਰਵਿਦਾਸੁ ਚਮਿਆਰੁ ਚਮਈਆ ॥ नामा जैदेउ क्मबीरु त्रिलोचनु अउजाति रविदासु चमिआरु 
चमईआ ॥ Nāmā jaiḏe▫o kambīr Ŧrilocẖan a▫ujāṯ Raviḏās cẖami▫ār cẖama▫ī▫ā. Naam 
Dayv, Jai Dayv, Kabeer, Trilochan and Ravi Daas the low-caste leather-worker, ਜੋ 
ਜੋ ਮਿਲੈ ਸਾਧੂ ਜਨ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਧਨੁ ਧੰਨਾ ਜਟੁ ਸੈਣੁ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਦਈਆ ॥੭॥ जो जो मिलै साधू जन 
संगति धनु धंना जटु सैणु मिलिआ हरि दईआ ॥७॥ Jo jo milai sāḏẖū jan sangaṯ ḏẖan 
Ḏẖannā jat Saiṇ mili▫ā har ḏa▫ī▫ā. ||7|| blessed Dhanna and Sain; all those who 
joined the humble Saadh Sangat, met the Merciful Lord. ||7|| ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਕੀ ਹਰਿ ਪੈਜ 
ਰਖਾਈ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਅੰਗੀਕਾਰੁ ਕਰਈਆ ॥ संत जना की हरि पैज रखाई भगति वछलु अंगीकारु करईआ ॥ 
Sanṯ janā kī har paij rakẖā▫ī bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal angīkār kara▫ī▫ā. The Lord protects 
the honor of His humble servants; He is the Lover of His devotees - He makes 
them His own. ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਰੇ ਜਗਜੀਵਨ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ਰਖਈਆ ॥੮॥੪॥੭॥ नानक सरणि परे 
जगजीवन हरि हरि किरपा धारि रखईआ ॥८॥४॥७॥ Nānak saraṇ pare jagjīvan har har kirpā 
ḏẖār rakẖa▫ī▫ā. ||8||4||7|| Nanak has entered the Sanctuary of the Lord, the 
Life of the world, who has showered His Mercy upon him, and saved him. 
||8||||4||7|| Ang 835 Although there is no such mythical figure in there yet as 
bitten by the bug of spokesman hystriya das will put some doubts here to. 1.why 
Namdev Ji's name comes before that of Jaidev Ji and why Kanbeer follows 
them.This is not in teh Chronological order rather there is a Kal Dosh.As per 
Logic or Nayay. 2.Who is Kanbeer.why a Tippi over there,why should not be 
Kabeer?Are both same or differnt? ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ਘਰੁ ੨ मारू महला ४ घरु २ Mārū mėhlā 
4 gẖar 2 Maaroo, Fourth Mehl, Second House: ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि 
॥ Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True 
Guru: ਜਪਿਓ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਕ ਜਨਕ ਗੁਰ ਬਚਨੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਰੇ ॥ जपिओ नामु सुक जनक गुर बचनी 
हरि हरि सरणि परे ॥ Japi▫o nām suk janak gur bacẖnī har har saraṇ pare. Suk-deva 
and Janak meditated on the Naam; following the Guru's Teachings, they sought the 
Sanctuary of the Lord, Har, Har. ਦਾਲਦੁ ਭੰਜਿ ਸੁਦਾਮੇ ਮਿਲਿਓ ਭਗਤੀ ਭਾਇ ਤਰੇ ॥ दालदु 
भंजि सुदामे मिलिओ भगती भाइ तरे ॥ Ḏālaḏ bẖanj suḏāme mili▫o bẖagṯī bẖā▫e ṯare. 
God met Sudama and removed his poverty; through loving devotional worship, he 
crossed over. ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰਿਤਾਰਥੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੇ ॥੧॥ भगति वछलु हरि 
नामु क्रितारथु गुरमुखि क्रिपा करे ॥१॥ Bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal har nām kirṯārath gurmukẖ 
kirpā kare. ||1|| God is the Lover of His devotees; the Lord's Name is 
fufilling; God showers His Mercy on the Gurmukhs. ||1|| ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਉਧਰੇ ॥ 
मेरे मन नामु जपत उधरे ॥ Mere man nām japaṯ uḏẖre. O my mind, chanting the Naam, 
the Name of the Lord, you will be saved. ਧ੍ਰੂ ਪ੍ਰਹਿਲਾਦੁ ਬਿਦਰੁ ਦਾਸੀ ਸੁਤੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ 
ਨਾਮਿ ਤਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ध्रू प्रहिलादु बिदरु दासी सुतु गुरमुखि नामि तरे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏẖarū par▫hilāḏ biḏar ḏāsī suṯ gurmukẖ nām ṯare. ||1|| rahā▫o. Dhroo, Prahlaad 
and Bidar the slave-girl's son, became Gurmukh, and through the Naam, crossed 
over. ||1||Pause|| ਕਲਜੁਗਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਭਗਤ ਜਨਾ ਉਧਰੇ ॥ कलजुगि नामु प्रधानु 
पदारथु भगत जना उधरे ॥ Kaljug nām parḏẖān paḏārath bẖagaṯ janā uḏẖre. In this 
Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Naam is the supreme wealth; it saves the humble 
devotees. ਨਾਮਾ ਜੈਦੇਉ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨੁ ਸਭਿ ਦੋਖ ਗਏ ਚਮਰੇ ॥ नामा जैदेउ कबीरु 
त्रिलोचनु सभि दोख गए चमरे ॥ Nāmā jaiḏe▫o Kabīr Ŧrilocẖan sabẖ ḏokẖ ga▫e cẖamre. 
All the faults of Naam Dayv, Jai Dayv, Kabeer, Trilochan and Ravi Daas the 
leather-worker were covered. ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਲਗੇ ਸੇ ਉਧਰੇ ਸਭਿ ਕਿਲਬਿਖ ਪਾਪ ਟਰੇ ॥੨॥ 
गुरमुखि नामि लगे से उधरे सभि किलबिख पाप टरे ॥२॥ Gurmukẖ nām lage se uḏẖre sabẖ 
kilbikẖ pāp tare. ||2|| Those who become Gurmukh, and remain attached to the 
Naam, are saved; all their sins are washed off. ||2|| ਜੋ ਜੋ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪੈ ਅਪਰਾਧੀ ਸਭਿ 
ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਦੋਖ ਪਰਹਰੇ ॥ जो जो नामु जपै अपराधी सभि तिन के दोख परहरे ॥ Jo jo nām japai 
aprāḏẖī sabẖ ṯin ke ḏokẖ parhare. Whoever chants the Naam, all his sins and 
mistakes are taken away. ਬੇਸੁਆ ਰਵਤ ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਉਧਰਿਓ ਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲੈ ਨਾਰਾਇਣੁ ਨਰਹਰੇ ॥ बेसुआ 
रवत अजामलु उधरिओ मुखि बोलै नाराइणु नरहरे ॥ Besu▫ā ravaṯ ajāmal uḏẖāri▫o mukẖ 
bolai nārā▫iṇ narhare. Ajaamal, who had sex with prostitites, was saved, by 
chanting the Name of the Lord. ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਤ ਉਗ੍ਰਸੈਣਿ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਈ ਤੋੜਿ ਬੰਧਨ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਕਰੇ ॥੩॥ 
नामु जपत उग्रसैणि गति पाई तोड़ि बंधन मुकति करे ॥३॥ Nām japaṯ ugarsaiṇ gaṯ pā▫ī 
ṯoṛ banḏẖan mukaṯ kare. ||3|| Chanting the Naam, Ugar Sain obtained salvation; 
his bonds were broken, and he was liberated. ||3|| ਜਨ ਕਉ ਆਪਿ ਅਨੁਗ੍ਰਹੁ ਕੀਆ ਹਰਿ 
ਅੰਗੀਕਾਰੁ ਕਰੇ ॥ जन कउ आपि अनुग्रहु कीआ हरि अंगीकारु करे ॥ Jan ka▫o āp anūgrahu 
kī▫ā har angīkār kare. God Himself takes pity on His humble servants, and makes 
them His own. ਸੇਵਕ ਪੈਜ ਰਖੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਗੋਵਿਦੁ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਰੇ ਉਧਰੇ ॥ सेवक पैज रखै मेरा गोविदु 
सरणि परे उधरे ॥ Sevak paij rakẖai merā goviḏ saraṇ pare uḏẖre. My Lord of the 
Universe saves the honor of His servants; those who seek His Sanctuary are 
saved. ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ਉਰ ਧਰਿਓ ਨਾਮੁ ਹਰੇ ॥੪॥੧॥ जन नानक हरि किरपा धारी उर 
धरिओ नामु हरे ॥४॥१॥ Jan Nānak har kirpā ḏẖārī ur ḏẖari▫o nām hare. ||4||1|| The 
Lord has showered servant Nanak with His Mercy; he has enshrined the Lord's Name 
within his heart. ||4||1|| Ang 995. Well it has both Kal Dosh as per real 
Bhagats and lots of Mythical Hindus peoples like 
Sukdev,Janak,Sudama,Dhruv,Prahlad,Vidur,Ajamil,Ugarsain. and there also no order 
of cronology? By the way is this also not encuraging the vulagrity and 
immorality as we have while having the sex with the prostitute Ajamil was 
salvaged whith saying name of Narayan Narsingh? Is this not the Hindu way to do 
sins and saying name just makes you salvaged? Next about 1124 a verse is given 
ਰਾਗੁ ਕੇਦਾਰਾ ਬਾਣੀ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਜੀਉ ਕੀ रागु केदारा बाणी रविदास जीउ की Rāg keḏārā baṇī 
Raviḏās jī▫o kī Raag Kaydaaraa, The Word Of Ravi Daas Jee: ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ੴ 
सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. One Universal Creator God. By The 
Grace Of The True Guru: ਖਟੁ ਕਰਮ ਕੁਲ ਸੰਜੁਗਤੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ खटु करम कुल 
संजुगतु है हरि भगति हिरदै नाहि ॥ Kẖat karam kul sanjugaṯ hai har bẖagaṯ hirḏai 
nāhi. One who performs the six religious rituals and comes from a good family, 
but who does not have devotion to the Lord in his heart, ਚਰਨਾਰਬਿੰਦ ਨ ਕਥਾ ਭਾਵੈ 
ਸੁਪਚ ਤੁਲਿ ਸਮਾਨਿ ॥੧॥ चरनारबिंद न कथा भावै सुपच तुलि समानि ॥१॥ Cẖarnārbinḏ na 
kathā bẖāvai supacẖ ṯul samān. ||1|| one who does not appreciate talk of the 
Lord's Lotus Feet, is just like an outcaste, a pariah. ||1|| ਰੇ ਚਿਤ ਚੇਤਿ ਚੇਤ 
ਅਚੇਤ ॥ रे चित चेति चेत अचेत ॥ Re cẖiṯ cẖeṯ cẖeṯ acẖeṯ. Be conscious, be 
conscious, be conscious, O my unconscious mind. ਕਾਹੇ ਨ ਬਾਲਮੀਕਹਿ ਦੇਖ ॥ काहे न 
बालमीकहि देख ॥ Kāhe na bālmīkahi ḏekẖ. Why do you not look at Baalmeek? ਕਿਸੁ 
ਜਾਤਿ ਤੇ ਕਿਹ ਪਦਹਿ ਅਮਰਿਓ ਰਾਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਬਿਸੇਖ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ किसु जाति ते किह पदहि अमरिओ राम 
भगति बिसेख ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ Kis jāṯ ṯe kih paḏėh amri▫o rām bẖagaṯ bisekẖ. ||1|| 
rahā▫o. From such a low social status, what a high status he obtained! 
Devotional worship to the Lord is sublime! ||1||Pause|| ਸੁਆਨ ਸਤ੍ਰੁ ਅਜਾਤੁ ਸਭ ਤੇ 
ਕ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਨ ਲਾਵੈ ਹੇਤੁ ॥ सुआन सत्रु अजातु सभ ते क्रिस्न लावै हेतु ॥ Su▫ān saṯar ajāṯ 
sabẖ ṯe krisan lāvai heṯ. The killer of dogs, the lowest of all, was lovingly 
embraced by Krishna. ਲੋਗੁ ਬਪੁਰਾ ਕਿਆ ਸਰਾਹੈ ਤੀਨਿ ਲੋਕ ਪ੍ਰਵੇਸ ॥੨॥ लोगु बपुरा किआ 
सराहै तीनि लोक प्रवेस ॥२॥ Log bapurā ki▫ā sarāhai ṯīn lok parves. ||2|| See how 
the poor people praise him! His praise extends throughout the three worlds. 
||2|| ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਪਿੰਗੁਲਾ ਲੁਭਤੁ ਕੁੰਚਰੁ ਗਏ ਹਰਿ ਕੈ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ अजामलु पिंगुला लुभतु कुंचरु 
गए हरि कै पासि ॥ Ajāmal pingulā lubẖaṯ kuncẖar ga▫e har kai pās. Ajaamal, 
Pingulaa, Lodhia and the elephant went to the Lord. ਐਸੇ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਨਿਸਤਰੇ ਤੂ ਕਿਉ ਨ 
ਤਰਹਿ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ॥੩॥੧॥ ऐसे दुरमति निसतरे तू किउ न तरहि रविदास ॥३॥१॥ Aise ḏurmaṯ 
nisṯare ṯū ki▫o na ṯarėh Raviḏās. ||3||1|| Even such evil-minded beings were 
emancipated. Why should you not also be saved, O Ravi Daas? ||3||1|| Ang 1124 We 
find over here mentioned of mythological figure of Balmeek and verse is from 
Bhagat Ravidas JI. Clver writer did not mention this.As per spoesman logic,it is 
not authantic. ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ सारग महला ५ ॥ Sārag mėhlā 5. Saarang, Fifth Mehl: 
ਉਆ ਅਉਸਰ ਕੈ ਹਉ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਈ ॥ उआ अउसर कै हउ बलि जाई ॥ U▫ā a▫osar kai ha▫o bal jā▫ī. I 
am a sacrifice to that occasion. ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਅਪਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਿਮਰਨੁ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਂਈ ॥੧॥ 
ਰਹਾਉ ॥ आठ पहर अपना प्रभु सिमरनु वडभागी हरि पांई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ Āṯẖ pahar apnā parabẖ 
simran vadbẖāgī har pāŉ▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. Twenty-four hours a day, I meditate in 
remembrance on my God; by great good fortune, I have found the Lord. 
||1||Pause|| ਭਲੋ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਦਾਸੁ ਦਾਸਨ ਕੋ ਊਤਮੁ ਸੈਨੁ ਜਨੁ ਨਾਈ ॥ भलो कबीरु दासु दासन को 
ऊतमु सैनु जनु नाई ॥ Bẖalo Kabīr ḏās ḏāsan ko ūṯam sain jan nā▫ī. Kabeer is good, 
the slave of the Lord's slaves; the humble barber Sain is sublime. ਊਚ ਤੇ ਊਚ 
ਨਾਮਦੇਉ ਸਮਦਰਸੀ ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਬਣਿ ਆਈ ॥੧॥ ऊच ते ऊच नामदेउ समदरसी रविदास ठाकुर बणि आई 
॥१॥ Ūcẖ ṯe ūcẖ nāmḏe▫o samaḏrasī Raviḏās ṯẖākur baṇ ā▫ī. ||1|| Highest of the 
high is Naam Dayv, who looked upon all alike; Ravi Daas was in tune with the 
Lord. ||1|| ਜੀਉ ਪਿੰਡੁ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਾਧਨ ਕਾ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਸੰਤ ਰੇਨਾਈ ॥ जीउ पिंडु तनु धनु साधन 
का इहु मनु संत रेनाई ॥ Jī▫o pind ṯan ḏẖan sāḏẖan kā ih man sanṯ renā▫ī. My soul, 
body and wealth belong to the Saints; my mind longs for the dust of the Saints. 
ਸੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਤਾਪਿ ਭਰਮ ਸਭਿ ਨਾਸੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਿਲੇ ਗੁਸਾਈ ॥੨॥੪॥੧੮॥ संत प्रतापि भरम सभि नासे नानक 
मिले गुसाई ॥२॥४॥१८॥ Sanṯ parṯāp bẖaram sabẖ nāse Nānak mile gusā▫ī. ||2||4||18|| 
And by the radiant Grace of the Saints, all my doubts have been erased. O Nanak, 
I have met the Lord. ||2||4||18|| Ang 1207 This could placed by some Anti Sikh 
person.As it is singing the praise of the Barber.This may encoruge Sikhs to go 
to the Barber. Kabeer was born as per present day scholars during 1398 while 
Namdev Ji were born during 1270.So ther eis Kal Dosh here too. English: Dr. Sant 
Singh Khalsa Bhai Manmohan Singh None Punjabi: Bhai Manmohan Singh None Teeka: 
Punjabi - Prof. Sahib Singh Punjabi - Freed Kote Wala Teeka None ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ 
ਘਰੁ ੧ ਦੁਤੁਕੀਆ बसंतु महला ५ घरु १ दुतुकीआ Basanṯ mėhlā 5 gẖar 1 ḏuṯukī▫ā Basant, 
Fifth Mehl, First House, Du-Tukee: ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True 
Guru: ਸੁਣਿ ਸਾਖੀ ਮਨ ਜਪਿ ਪਿਆਰ ॥ सुणि साखी मन जपि पिआर ॥ Suṇ sākẖī man jap pi▫ār. 
Listen to the stories of the devotees, O my mind, and meditate with love. ਅਜਾਮਲੁ 
ਉਧਰਿਆ ਕਹਿ ਏਕ ਬਾਰ ॥ अजामलु उधरिआ कहि एक बार ॥ Ajāmal uḏẖri▫ā kahi ek bār. Ajaamal 
uttered the Lord's Name once, and was saved. ਬਾਲਮੀਕੈ ਹੋਆ ਸਾਧਸੰਗੁ ॥ बालमीकै होआ 
साधसंगु ॥ Bālmīkai ho▫ā sāḏẖsang. Baalmeek found the Saadh Sangat, the Company 
of the Holy. ਧ੍ਰੂ ਕਉ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਨਿਸੰਗ ॥੧॥ ध्रू कउ मिलिआ हरि निसंग ॥१॥ Ḏẖarū ka▫o 
mili▫ā har nisang. ||1|| The Lord definitely met Dhroo. ||1|| ਤੇਰਿਆ ਸੰਤਾ ਜਾਚਉ 
ਚਰਨ ਰੇਨ ॥ तेरिआ संता जाचउ चरन रेन ॥ Ŧeri▫ā sanṯā jācẖa▫o cẖaran ren. I beg for 
the dust of the feet of Your Saints. ਲੇ ਮਸਤਕਿ ਲਾਵਉ ਕਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਦੇਨ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ले 
मसतकि लावउ करि क्रिपा देन ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ Le masṯak lāva▫o kar kirpā ḏen. ||1|| 
rahā▫o. Please bless me with Your Mercy, Lord, that I may apply it to my 
forehead. ||1||Pause|| ਗਨਿਕਾ ਉਧਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਕਹੈ ਤੋਤ ॥ गनिका उधरी हरि कहै तोत ॥ Ganikā 
uḏẖrī har kahai ṯoṯ. Ganika the prostitute was saved, when her parrot uttered 
the Lord's Name. ਗਜਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਧਿਆਇਓ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਓ ਮੋਖ ॥ गजइंद्र धिआइओ हरि कीओ मोख ॥ 
Gaj▫inḏar ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫o har kī▫o mokẖ. The elephant meditated on the Lord, and was 
saved. ਬਿਪ੍ਰ ਸੁਦਾਮੇ ਦਾਲਦੁ ਭੰਜ ॥ बिप्र सुदामे दालदु भंज ॥ Bipar suḏāme ḏālaḏ 
bẖanj. He delivered the poor Brahmin Sudama out of poverty. ਰੇ ਮਨ ਤੂ ਭੀ ਭਜੁ 
ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ॥੨॥ रे मन तू भी भजु गोबिंद ॥२॥ Re man ṯū bẖī bẖaj gobinḏ. ||2|| O my 
mind, you too must meditate and vibrate on the Lord of the Universe. ||2|| ਬਧਿਕੁ 
ਉਧਾਰਿਓ ਖਮਿ ਪ੍ਰਹਾਰ ॥ बधिकु उधारिओ खमि प्रहार ॥ Baḏẖik uḏẖāri▫o kẖam par▫hār. Even 
the hunter who shot an arrow at Krishna was saved. ਕੁਬਿਜਾ ਉਧਰੀ ਅੰਗੁਸਟ ਧਾਰ ॥ 
कुबिजा उधरी अंगुसट धार ॥ Kubijā uḏẖrī angusat ḏẖār. Kubija the hunchback was 
saved, when God placed His Feet on her thumb. ਬਿਦਰੁ ਉਧਾਰਿਓ ਦਾਸਤ ਭਾਇ ॥ बिदरु 
उधारिओ दासत भाइ ॥ Biḏar uḏẖāri▫o ḏāsaṯ bẖā▫e. Bidar was saved by his attitude of 
humility. ਰੇ ਮਨ ਤੂ ਭੀ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਇ ॥੩॥ रे मन तू भी हरि धिआइ ॥३॥ Re man ṯū bẖī har 
ḏẖi▫ā▫e. ||3|| O my mind, you too must meditate on the Lord. ||3|| ਪ੍ਰਹਲਾਦ ਰਖੀ 
ਹਰਿ ਪੈਜ ਆਪ ॥ प्रहलाद रखी हरि पैज आप ॥ Parahlāḏ rakẖī har paij āp. The Lord 
Himself saved the honor of Prahlaad. ਬਸਤ੍ਰ ਛੀਨਤ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਤੀ ਰਖੀ ਲਾਜ ॥ बसत्र छीनत 
द्रोपती रखी लाज ॥ Basṯar cẖẖīnaṯ ḏaropaṯī rakẖī lāj. Even when she was being 
disrobed in court, Dropatee's honor was preserved. ਜਿਨਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਅੰਤ ਬਾਰ ॥ 
जिनि जिनि सेविआ अंत बार ॥ Jin jin sevi▫ā anṯ bār. Those who have served the 
Lord, even at the very last instant of their lives, are saved. ਰੇ ਮਨ ਸੇਵਿ ਤੂ 
ਪਰਹਿ ਪਾਰ ॥੪॥ रे मन सेवि तू परहि पार ॥४॥ Re man sev ṯū parėh pār. ||4|| O my 
mind, serve Him, and you shall be carried across to the other side. ||4|| ਧੰਨੈ 
ਸੇਵਿਆ ਬਾਲ ਬੁਧਿ ॥ धंनै सेविआ बाल बुधि ॥ Ḏẖannai sevi▫ā bāl buḏẖ. Dhanna served 
the Lord, with the innocence of a child. ਤ੍ਰਿਲੋਚਨ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿ ਭਈ ਸਿਧਿ ॥ त्रिलोचन 
गुर मिलि भई सिधि ॥ Ŧarilocẖan gur mil bẖa▫ī siḏẖ. Meeting with the Guru, 
Trilochan attained the perfection of the Siddhas. ਬੇਣੀ ਕਉ ਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਓ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
बेणी कउ गुरि कीओ प्रगासु ॥ Beṇī ka▫o gur kī▫o pargās. The Guru blessed Baynee 
with His Divine Illumination. ਰੇ ਮਨ ਤੂ ਭੀ ਹੋਹਿ ਦਾਸੁ ॥੫॥ रे मन तू भी होहि दासु 
॥५॥ Re man ṯū bẖī hohi ḏās. ||5|| O my mind, you too must be the Lord's slave. 
||5|| ਜੈਦੇਵ ਤਿਆਗਿਓ ਅਹੰਮੇਵ ॥ जैदेव तिआगिओ अहमेव ॥ Jaiḏev ṯi▫āgi▫o ahaŉmev. Jai 
Dayv gave up his egotism. ਨਾਈ ਉਧਰਿਓ ਸੈਨੁ ਸੇਵ ॥ नाई उधरिओ सैनु सेव ॥ Nā▫ī 
uḏẖāri▫o sain sev. Sain the barber was saved through his selfless service. ਮਨੁ 
ਡੀਗਿ ਨ ਡੋਲੈ ਕਹੂੰ ਜਾਇ ॥ मनु डीगि न डोलै कहूं जाइ ॥ Man dīg na dolai kahū▫aŉ jā▫e. 
Do not let your mind waver or wander; do not let it go anywhere. ਮਨ ਤੂ ਭੀ ਤਰਸਹਿ 
ਸਰਣਿ ਪਾਇ ॥੬॥ मन तू भी तरसहि सरणि पाइ ॥६॥ Man ṯū bẖī ṯarsėh saraṇ pā▫e. ||6|| O 
my mind, you too shall cross over; seek the Sanctuary of God. ||6|| ਜਿਹ ਅਨੁਗ੍ਰਹੁ 
ਠਾਕੁਰਿ ਕੀਓ ਆਪਿ ॥ जिह अनुग्रहु ठाकुरि कीओ आपि ॥ Jih anūgrahu ṯẖākur kī▫o āp. O my 
Lord and Master, You have shown Your Mercy to them. ਸੇ ਤੈਂ ਲੀਨੇ ਭਗਤ ਰਾਖਿ ॥ से 
तैं लीने भगत राखि ॥ Se ṯaiŉ līne bẖagaṯ rākẖ. You saved those devotees. ਤਿਨ ਕਾ 
ਗੁਣੁ ਅਵਗਣੁ ਨ ਬੀਚਾਰਿਓ ਕੋਇ ॥ तिन का गुणु अवगणु न बीचारिओ कोइ ॥ Ŧin kā guṇ avgaṇ na 
bīcẖāri▫o ko▫e. You do not take their merits and demerits into account. ਇਹ ਬਿਧਿ 
ਦੇਖਿ ਮਨੁ ਲਗਾ ਸੇਵ ॥੭॥ इह बिधि देखि मनु लगा सेव ॥७॥ Ih biḏẖ ḏekẖ man lagā sev. 
||7|| Seeing these ways of Yours, I have dedicated my mind to Your service. 
||7|| ਕਬੀਰਿ ਧਿਆਇਓ ਏਕ ਰੰਗ ॥ कबीरि धिआइओ एक रंग ॥ Kabīr ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫o ek rang. Kabeer 
meditated on the One Lord with love. ਨਾਮਦੇਵ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਬਸਹਿ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ नामदेव हरि जीउ 
बसहि संगि ॥ Nāmḏev har jī▫o basėh sang. Naam Dayv lived with the Dear Lord. 
ਰਵਿਦਾਸ ਧਿਆਏ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਅਨੂਪ ॥ रविदास धिआए प्रभ अनूप ॥ Raviḏās ḏẖi▫ā▫e parabẖ anūp. 
Ravi Daas meditated on God, the Incomparably Beautiful. ਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੇਵ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ਰੂਪ 
॥੮॥੧॥ गुर नानक देव गोविंद रूप ॥८॥१॥ Gur Nānak ḏev govinḏ rūp. ||8||1|| Guru 
Nanak Dayv is the Embodiment of the Lord of the Universe. ||8||1|| Ang 1192 we 
see a good lot of Mythological figures before the Bhagats and they are mentioned 
before Bhagat Sahiban ans as per Hindus they too existed before Bhagats in some 
other Yugas(ages). Das just here used the logic by leftist to destroy our faith. 
When das is told to not to do Kintu Parantu(doubts) on Guru Granth Sahib Ji by 
the same people who become unfit to answer the Das. Das asks them who gave them 
the licence to doubt on the Bani of the Tenth Master? Way they used is same as 
Das used.Target is differnt and let them also feel pain which they inflict on 
the belivers of the text unto the Tenth Master by asking useless questions about 
that holy verses. As per then thier Rahit Maryada,Akal Takhat all is Sri Guru 
Granth Sahib Ji.As they talk of Rahit this means that Five Kes are not the one 
which das is wearing.It is Guru Granth Sahib Ji only. But Panthic Vidvans have 
proven that actual Pothis Sahib is not the one which we bow and are befooled by 
Brahmins(such a cunning was the Brahmin that to not let anyone doubt his 
intention of absorbing Sikhism into Hinduism that he also put verse from two 
Muslims so that no one should doubt.Verse from Sheik Fareed are not practical 
either like do good to bad and do not let mind be utilised by anger. Bysuch 
things Brahmin made Sikh tolrant to unjiust.Such a Great brahmin,Used verse from 
one enemy ie Muslim against another Enemy the Sikh). While writing all this das 
felt the pain much more than that of hell.But even if das goes to hell.Das will 
prevent many Sikh from going to there.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 2, 2008)

Gurfateh


Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I am just perplexed as to why....on one pretext or another....the same stale "arguments/newscuttings..etc etc" are REVISITED..agian and again..and again.
> 
> THIS is the 300 Saal GURU de Naal...a very very SPECIAL Yera of Celebration of the GURTA DIWAS of our One and ONLY GURU. Even wehn we attend an ordinary "birthday party" for even a small child...when everyone gathers around and begisn singing Happy birthday to You..blah blah blah..NOT a single guest will try and take the attention away from the Birthday Tot..... BUT in this 300 Saal GURU de naal..soem of us Keep on trying to raise the dsm granth controversy..kala afghana darshan singh etc etc under this pretext or that thread...so as to SIDE TRACK and DISTRACT ( at least soem readers ) AWAY from 300 Saal GURU de naal towards a BOOK.
> Its a FACT that when GURU Gobind Singh ji passed GURTA to SGGS at nanded in 1708 there was NO OTHER BOOK PRESENT...either as "chhotta bhai" or chhota book or whatever...either "lower" or "higher" or "in front" or at the "back....side or left or right...JUST GURU GRANTH JI ONLY to which Guru Gobind Singh Ji Matha TEK.
> ...


 

Das first of all tenders an unconditional apology to respected Gyani Sahib Ji.

Das never wanted the issue of Shri Dasham Granth Sahib Ji come in but wanted to bring out divide happening between one idealogy.

Das posted the link above but now will post the whole text .


Das never mentioned about Shri Dasham Granth Sahib at all.

If sister antonia wants so das can do translation else das request DRkhalsa Ji or KDS ji to do translation as for das it may take some time.

*ੴਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ*​*
*ਸੇਵਾ ਵਿਖੇ ਪ੍ਰੋ: ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀਉ,
ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕਾ ਖ਼ਾਲਸਾ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਫ਼ਤਹਿ।
ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਕਰਮਵਾਰ ਬੇਨਤੀਆਂ ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਹਨ ਜੀ—
*1*-ਪਹਿਲੀ ਜਨਵਰੀ 1984 ਤੋਂ ਕੈਨੇਡਾ ਆ ਵੱਸੇ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੇ 6 ਜੂਨ ਸਨ 1984 ਤੋਂ ਵਰਤਨੇ ਆਰੰਭ ਹੋਏ ਜ਼ੁਲਮੀ ਭਾਣਿਆਂ ਦੀਆਂ ਖ਼ਬਰਾਂ ਪੜ੍ਹੀਆਂ ਤਾਂ ਇਸ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਇਕੱਲੇ ਹਜ਼ਰਤ ਈਸਾ ਦਾ ਈਸਾਈ ਧਰਮ ਦੁਨੀਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਡਾ ਰਾਜਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਹਜ਼ਰਤ ਮੁਹੰਮਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦਾ ਦੀਨ-ਏ-ਇਸਲਾਮ ਵੀ ਚੰਗੇ ਤਕੜੇ ਰਾਜਭਾਗ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ‘ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ’ ਦੇ ਢੰਡੋਰਚੀ, ਨਿਆਰੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਗਿਆਨ ਦੇ ਦਾਤੇ *‘ਦਸ ਸਰੂਪੀ’ *ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਨਿਆਰਾ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਪੰਥੀਆ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਵੇਲੇ ਸਰਬਤ ਦੇ ਭਲੇ ਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਏਡੇ ਕਸੂਤੇ ਦੁਖਾਂਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਿਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਉਲਝ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ? *ਕੌਣ* ਹੈ ਅਥਵਾ *ਕੀ *ਹੈ ਇਸ ਅਧੋਗਤੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ? ਨਿੱਘਰਦੀ ਜਾ ਰਹੀ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਪਵੇ *‘ਚੜ੍ਹਦੀਕਲਾ’* ਵਲ ਨੂੰ ਮੋੜਾ? ਹਿਰਦਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਾਨ ਰਹਿਣ ਲੱਗਾ। 
*2*-ਇਹਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਸ਼ਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਸ਼ੰਕਾ-ਰਹਿਤ ਉੱਤਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਗ੍ਰੰਥੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ਕ ਅਦਿ ਕਿਸੇ ਤੋਂ ਵੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਤਾਂ ਸੁਝਿਆ ਕਿ ਪਰਮ ਸੁਜਾਨ *‘ਦਸਮਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ’* ਨੇ ਜਿਸ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਲੜ ਸਾਨੂੰ ਲਾਇਆ ਹੈ ਉਸੇ ਨਿਆਰੇ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਤੋਂ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਸ਼ੰਕਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਸਮਾਧਾਨ ਕਿਉਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾਵੇ? ਸਨ 1984 ਦੇ ਅੰਤਲੇ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ *ਪਾਵਨ ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਇਤਿਹਾਸ *ਦੀ ਖੋਜ ਵਿੱਚ ਰਾਤ ਦਿਨ ਇੱਕ ਕਰ ਬੈਠਾ। ਹੌਲੀ ਹੌਲੀ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਪੰਥ ਦੀ ਬਾਗਡੋਰ 7 ਅਕਤੂਬਰ ਸਨ 1708 ਉਪਰੰਤ ਉਦਾਸੀ ਨਿਰਮਲੇ ਰੂਪ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਣ-ਪੁਜਾਰੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਹੱਥ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਗਈ ਤਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਜਲ-ਤਲਾਵਾਂ ਸਹਿਤ ਧਰਮ-ਅਸਥਾਨ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਦੀ ਅਥਵਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਪਾਠ-ਮਰਿਯਾਦਾ ਆਦਿ ਸਾਰਾ ਕੁਝ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ, ਅਜੇਹੀ ਵਿਉਂਤ ਨਾਲ ਪਰਚਲਤ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਕਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਪੰਥੀਆ ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਨਾਈ ਰੱਖਣ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਗੁਆ ਬੈਠਾ। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਪੱਕਾ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣ ਗਿਆ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਮਰਯਾਦਾ ਦੀ ਜਕੜ ਬਣਾਈ ਬੈਠੇ ਪੁਜਾਰੀਵਾਦ ਅਤੇ ਸਾਂਝੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਅੱਡਰੇ ਡੇਰੇ ਬਣਾਈ ਬੈਠੇ ਸਾਧ ਲਾਣੇ ਨੇ ਸਿੱਖੀ ਦਾ ਮੋੜਾ *‘ਚੜ੍ਹਦੀ ਕਲਾ’* ਵਲ ਨੂੰ ਨਾ ਸੀ ਪੈਣ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਅਤੇ ਇਹਨਾ ਨੇ ਪੰਥ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੇ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਕੋਈ-ਉਸਾਰੂ ਮੋੜਾ ਨਾ ਕਦੇ ਪੈਣ ਹੀ ਦੇਣਾ ਹੈ?
*3*-ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਧੁੱਮਾਂ ਸੁਣੀਆਂ ਤਾਂ ਨਵੇਂ ਬਣੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੇ ਵਿਦਿਆਰਥੀ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੇ ਜਿਥੋਂ ਵੀ ਮਿਲੀਆਂ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਗਾਏ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਕੈਸਟਾਂ ਮੰਗਵਾ ਮੰਗਵਾ ਕੇ ਬੜੇ ਗਹੁ ਨਾਲ ਸੁਣੀਆਂ ਤਾਂ ਤੁਸੀ ਵੀ ਉਸੇ ਹੀ ਪੁਜਾਰੀਵਾਦ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ ਹੋ ਦਿੱਸੇ ਜੋ ਸਿੱਖ ਪੰਥ ਦੀ ਅਧੋਗਤੀ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਬਣ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ। ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਅਰਥਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਸ਼ੰਕੇ ਦਸਮਦੁਆਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਚੱਕਰ ਲਾਉਣ ਲੱਗ ਪਏ। ਮਿਤੀ 30 ਨਵੰਬਰ ਸਨ 1988 ਨੂੰ ਜਦ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਸ਼੍ਰੀ ਅਕਾਲਤਖ਼ਤ ਜੀ ਤੇ ਮੁਖੀ ਸਸ਼ੋਬਤ ਸਾਉ ਤਾਂ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਉਦਾਹਰਣਾਂ ਸਹਿਤ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦਾ ਠੀਕ ਪੱਖ ਸਮਝਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਪੱਤ੍ਰ ਲਿਖ ਭੇਜਿਆ। ਮੁੱਖ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਤੁਹਾਥੋਂ ਇਹੋ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਸੀ ਕਿ-ਕੀ ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਆਪਣੀ ਲੋੜ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਬਦਲ ਕੇ ਵਰਤ ਲੈਣੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੀ ਨਿਰਾਦਰੀ ਤਾਂ ਨਹੀ ਹੈ? ਜਦ ਕਈ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਉੱਤਰ ਨਾ ਬਹੁੜਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਸ਼ੰਕਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਕਿ ਨਿਮਾਣੇ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਭਾਂਵੇਂ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਨਿਵਾਸੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਾਹੀ *ਸ੍ਰਵਣ ਸਰੋਤਾਂ* ਤੱਕ ਨਾ ਹੀ ਪੁੱਜ ਸਕੀ ਹੋਵੇ? ਫ਼ਰਿਆਦ ਨੂੰ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਤੱਕ ਪੁਚਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਯਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਦਾ ਉਤਾਰਾ ਅਖਬਾਰਾਂ ਵਲ ਭੇਜ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਜੋ, ਵੈਨਕੂਵਰ ਤੋਂ ਛਪਦੀ *ਚੜ੍ਹਦੀ ਕਲਾ ਅਖ਼ਬਾਰ* ਦੇ ਅਪਰੈਲ 1989 ਦੇ ਪਰਚੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ਤ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ। ਪਰ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਫਿਰ ਵੀ ਟੱਸ ਤੋ ਮੱਸ ਨਾ ਹੋਏ। ਯਾਦ ਪੱਤਰ ਵੀ ਖੂਹ ਖਾਤੇ ਪੈਂਦੇ ਰਹੇ। *ਪੂਰੇ ਸੱਤ ਸਾਲ (**Seven years) ਉਡੀਕਦੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਉਪਰੰਤ* ਉਸ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਨੂੰ ਸਦੀਵੀ ਯਾਦ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਣ ਲਈ 1995 ਵਿੱਚ ਛਪੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਪੁਸਤਕ *‘ਬਿੱਪ੍ਰਨ ਕੀ ਰੀਤ ਤੋਂ ਸਚੁ ਦਾ ਮਾਰਗ*’ ਵਿੱਚ ਛਪਵਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਉਚੇਚੀ ਖੇਡ ਖੇਡਦਿਆਂ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਦੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰੀ ਤੋਂ ਤਿਆਗ ਪੱਤਰ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਆਪਣੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰੀ ਸਮੇ ਸਦਾ ਯਾਦ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਕੋਈ ਉਸਾਰੂ ਸੇਧ ਤਾਂ ਕੌਮ ਨੂੰ ਕੀ ਦੇਣੀ ਸੀ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਉਥੇ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕਰਮ ਕਰਤੂਤਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਵੀ ਕਦੇ ਹਉਂਕਾ ਤੱਕ ਨਾ ਲਿਆ, ਉਦਾਹਰਨ ਵਜੋਂ-ੳ-ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਦੇ ਮੁਖ ਕਮਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਣੇ ਸ਼ੀਸ਼ੇ ਦੇ ਗੁੰਬਦ ਰੂਪ ਸ਼ੀਸ਼ਮਹਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਨਿਰਜਿੰਦ ਸ਼ਸਤਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਵੇਲੇ ਪੂਜਾ, ਅਤੇ ਕੋਲ ਹੀ ਢਾਈ ਫ਼ੁੱਟ ਦੇ ਕਰੀਬ ਨੀਵੇਂ-“ਗੁਰਿਕਾਢੀਬਾਹਕੁਕੀਜੈ”-“ਜੇਮਿਰਤਕਕਉਚੰਦਨੁਚੜਾਵੈ॥ਉਸਤੇਕਹਹੁਕਵਨਫਲਪਾਵੈ॥ਜੇਮਿਰਤਕਕਉਬਿਸਟਾਮਾਹਿਰੁਲਾਈ॥ਤਾਂਮਿਰਤਕਕਾਕਿਆਘਟਿਜਾਈ॥{1160}” ਹੁਕਮਾਉ ਵੱਲ ਪਿੱਠ*? *ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਕੂਕ ਪੁਕਾਰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਵੀ ਨਾ ਸੁਣੀ? ਸ਼ਸਤਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਅਸਲੀ ਥਾਂ ਅਸਲਾਖ਼ਾਨੇ ਭੇਜ ਕੇ ਉਥੇ ਅਸਲੀ ਮਾਲਕ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ਤੁਸੀਂਆਪਣੇਹੱਥੀਂਕਰਦੇ*? *-ਅ-ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਿਖੇ ਸਵੇਰੇ ਆਸਾ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਵਾਰ ਦਾ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਨਵੀਂਨ ਸੱਜ ਧੱਜ ਕਰਵਾ ਚੁੱਕੇ ਫ਼ਰਸ਼ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ? *-*ੲ-ਪਾਠ ਬੁਕ ਕਰਨੇ, ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਾਰੇ ਪਾਠ ਵੇਚਣੇ ਅਥਵਾ ਭੇਟਾ ਦੀ ਬੇਹਿਸਾਬੀ ਮਾਇਆ, ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਪਾਵਨ ਵਜੂਦ ਨੂੰ ਆਮਦਨ ਦਾ ਸਾਧਨ ਬਣਾ ਸਕਣ ਦੇ ਪੂਰਨੇ? ਆਦਿ ਹੋਰ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕਈ ਕੁਝ ਬਾਰੇ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਬੜੀ ਤਕੜੀ ਮੁਹਿੰਮ ਚਲਾ ਸਕਦੇ ਸੀ? ਚਿੱਠੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਦਸਰੇ ਦਾ ਕੀ ਅਜੇਹਾ ਤਰਲਾ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਜੀ?
*4*-ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਬਾਰੇ ਚੰਗੀ ਅਥਵਾ ਮਾੜੀ ਚਰਚਾ ਖਿੱਲਰੀ, ਤਾਂ (ਕੈਲੇਫ਼ੋਰਨੀਆ ਰਾਜ ਦੇ ਸੈਕਰਾਮੈਟੋ ਪਰਗਣੇ ਦੇ) *ਰੋਜ਼ਵਿਲ*-ਨੱਗਰ ਦੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ/ਸੰਚਾਲਕ ਭਾਈ ਹਰਦੇਵ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਸ਼ੇਰਗਿਲ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਇੰਟਰਵੀਊ-ਰੀਕਾਰਡ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਤੁਹਾਨੂੰ ਟਰਾਂਟੋ ਵਿਖੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਅਸਥਾਨ ਤੇ ਆ ਮਿਲੇ। ਤੁਸਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਤਜੱਰਬੇ ਦੀ ਕੋਈ ਲਾਹੇਵੰਦ ਗਲ ਤਾਂ ਨਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਪਰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਕੋਲ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਵਿੱਰੁਧ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਵਡਾ ਰੋਸ ਏਹ ਕੀਤਾ ਕਿ *“ਕਾਲਾ ਅਫ਼ਗ਼ਾਨਾ ਨੇ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਮੈਨੂੰ ‘ਪੇਸ਼ਾਵਰ ਰਾਗੀ’ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਹੈ, ਅਖ਼ੇ, ਮੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਮੂੰਹ ਤੋੜਵਾਂ ਉੱਤਰ ਤਾਂ ਖ਼ੂਬ ਦੇ ਸਕਦਾ ਸਾਂ ਪਰ ਜਥੇਦਾਰੀ ਦੇ ਰੁਝੇਵਿਆਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਮਾ ਨਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ”। *ਸ਼ੇਰ ਗਿੱਲ ਜੀ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਸ਼ਿਕਵੇ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤਾਂ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਬਿੱਪ੍ਰਨ ਕੀ ਰੀਤ ਦੇ ਪਹਿਲੇ ਭਾਗ ਦੇ 212 ਸਫ਼ੇ ਤੇ ਆਪਣੀ ਉਸ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਨੂੰ ਉਚੇਚੇ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾਲ ਪੜ੍ਹਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਦੇ ਚੌਥੇ ਸਫ਼ੇ ਦੇ (ੳ) ਜਿਸ ਪੈਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤ ਵਾਲੀ ਪੰਗਤੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਪੂਰੀ ਸਤਰ ਇਸ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਹੈ-*“ਹੋਰ ਕੌਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਇਤਹਾਸ ਤੋਂ ਉਲਟ ਇੱਕ ਪੇਸ਼ਾਵਰ ਰਾਗੀ ਨੂੰ ਬਹਾਦਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੌਮ ਦਾ ਸਰਬ ਉੱਚ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਣ ਨਾਲ ਕੀ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਦਾ ਪੱਕਾ ਸਿਧਾਂਤ ਬਦਲ ਦੇਣ ਦਾ ਅਧਿਕਾਰ ਵੀ ਮਿਲ ਗਿਆ ਸੀ ਜੀ?” *ਇਸ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਪੂਰੀ ਚਿੱਠ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਹੁਤੀ ਹੈਰਾਨੀ ਇਹ ਹੋਈ ਕਿ ਤਸਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਪੇਸ਼ੇ ਲਈ ਵਰਤੇ ਸੱਚੇ ਬਚਨਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਈ ਵਰ੍ਹਿਆਂ ਉਪਰੰਤ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਿਕਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਖ਼ੂਬ ਕੀਤੇ ਪਰ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਲਕੀਰ ਉਤਲੇ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਦੋਸ਼, ਅਤੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਵਿਚਲੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਦੂਸ਼ਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਘਿਉ ਦਾ ਘੁੱਟ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ? ਹੈਰਾਨੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ ਵਿਰੁੱਧ ਸਬੂਤਾਂ ਸਹਿਤ ਸੱਚੀਆਂ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਨੂੰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਕੈਸੀ ਸਫ਼ਾਈ ਨਾਲ ਰੱਦੀ ਦੀ ਟੋਕਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਗਾਹ ਮਾਰਿਆ ਸੀ? ਹੇ ਮਹਾਂ ਕਲਾਵਾਨ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀਓ! ਤੁਸੀ ਵਾਕਿਆ ਹੀ ਧੰਨ ਧੰਨ ਧੰਨ ਹੋ। ਜਿਸ ਕੌਮ ਵਿੱਚ ਝੂਠ ਨੂੰ ਸਚ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਤਹਾਡੇ ਵਰਗੇ ਨਿਪੁੰਨ ਰਾਗੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਬੋਲ ਬਾਲਾ ਹੋਵੇ ਉਸ ਕੌਮ ਦੀ ਚੜ੍ਹਦੀਕਲਾ ਦੀ ਆਸ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਉਸਦੇ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਦਾ ਫਿਕਰ ਕਰਨਾ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਹੈ। *ਅਜੇਹੇ ਕਈ ਕੁਝ ਨੂੰ* ਅੰਦਰੇ ਹੀ ਦਬਾ ਲਿਆ ਤੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤ ਬਾਰੇ *ਸ਼ੇਰ ਗਿਲ *ਜੀ ਕੋਲ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦਾ ਕੇਵਲ ਏਹੀ ਉਤਰ ਸੀ ਕਿ, ਜੇ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਜੀ ਉਸ ਸਮੇਂ ਦੇ ਉਚੇਚੇ ਰੁਝੇਵੇਂ ਕਾਰਨ, ਅਥਵਾ ਉਪਰੰਤ 1995 ਤੱਕ ਕੁਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਨ ਲਿਖ ਸਕੇ ਤਾਂ ਹੁਣ ਲਿਖ ਭੇਜਣ ਸਾਰੇ ਪੱਖ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਕੇ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਆਖੋਗੇ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ ਜਾਵੇਗਾ। ਪਰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਤਾਂ ਸ਼ਿਕਵੇ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤਾਂ ਹੀ ਕਰਨੀਆਂ ਹੁੰਦੀਆਂ ਸਨ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਦਾ ਉੱਤਰ ਤਾਂ ਅੱਜ ਜੂਨ 2008 ਤੱਕ ਵੀ ਨਾ ਬਹੁੜਿਆ ਅਤੇ ਪੂਰਾ ਯਕੀਨ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਉੱਤਰ ਨਾ ਕਦੇ ਬਹੁੜਨਾ ਹੀ ਹੈ?
*5*- *ਅਚਨਚੇਤੀ ਹੋਈਆਂ ਤੁਹਾਡੀਆਂ ਨਿਵਾਜ਼ਿਸ਼ਾਂ:- *ਡੈਲਟਾ ਬੀ. ਸੀ ਵਿਖੇ ਦਾਸਰਾ ਘਰ ਬੈਠਾ ਲਿਖਾ ਪੜ੍ਹੀ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਫ਼ੋਨ ਦੀ ਘੰਟੀ ਖੜਕੀ। ਰੀਸੀਵਰ ਕੰਨ ਨਾਲ ਲਾ ਕੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਬੋਲਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਅਗੋਂ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਪਤਾ ਲੱਗਾ। ਸੰਕਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਕਿ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਚਿੱਠੀ ਬਾਰੇ ਹੀ ਰੋਸ ਕਰਨਾ ਹੋਵੇਗਾ ਤੇ ਸੁਚੇਤ ਹੋ ਬੈਠਾ। ਪਰ ਆਸ ਤੋਂ ਉਲਟ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਸਗੋਂ ਮਿਹਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਬਿਰਾਜੇ ਇਉਂ ਬੋਲੇ*-“ਇਹ ਜਾਣ ਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਬੜੀ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨਤਾ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਵੀ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਜਿਹਾ ਨਿਧੜਕ ਲਿਖਾਰੀ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਬਿਨਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਡਰ ਝਿਜਕ ਦੇ ਨਿਰੋਲ ਸਚੁ ਲਿਖ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।”* -ਹੈਰਾਨੀ ਦੀ ਹੱਦ ਨਾ ਰਹੀ ਸ਼ਕਾਇਤਾਂ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਅੱਜ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਲਿਖੇ ਨੂੰ ਸੱਚ ਸਵੀਕਾਰ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ? ਦਿਲ ਉਛਲਿਆ ਕਿ ਇਸ ਸੁਖਾਂਵੇ ਮੋੜ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਪੁੱਛ ਲਵਾਂ-ਪਰ ਰਾਜ਼ੀ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਪੁੱਛਦਿਆਂ ਸਾਰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਫੋਨ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ। ਸ਼ੰਕਿਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਅਕਾਰਨ ਜਾਣਦਿਆਂ ਨਿਸ਼ਕਪਟ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਖਿੱਚ ਜਾਗ ਪਈ।
*6*-ਫਿਰ ਅਚਨਚੇਤ ਹੀ-*‘ਸਰੀ’* ਨੱਗਰ ਦੇ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰੇ ਤੋਂ ਰੇਡੀਓ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਸੁਰੀਲੀਆਂ ਧੁਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ-“*ਕਰਿ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਭਏ ਅਰੋਗਾ”-*ਗੁਰੂ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਗਾਇਨ ਨਾਲ ਅਰਥ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਸੁਣੇ ਤਾਂ ਟੇਪ ਕਰ ਲਏ। ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਬਚਨ -“ਸਤਿਗੁਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ ਹੈ ਕਿ (ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲੇ) ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ”। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ੰਕਾ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਕਿ, ਕਿਸੇ ਬੀਮਾਰੀ ਕਾਰਨ, ‘ਪਰਾਏ ਵੱਸ’ ਹੋਣ ਕਾਰਨ ਜਾਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਹੋਰ ਕਾਰਨ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਨਾ ਕਰ ਸਕਣ ਵਾਲਿਆਂ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਕੀ ਨਾਮ-ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਹੱਕ ਖੁੱਸ ਗਿਆ? ਸਰਬੱਤ ਦੇ ਭਲੇ ਦੀ ਮੰਗ ਕਰਨੀ ਸਿਖਲਾ ਰਹੀ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਿਤਕਰਿਆਂ ਗ੍ਰਸੇ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਲੰਗੜੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ ਕਦੇ ਨਹੀ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ। ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਗੁਰੂਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਅਸ਼ੁੱਧ ਹਨ। ਸਮਾ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਸ਼ੰਕਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਲੈਣ ਦਾ ਯਤਨ ਕਰ ਵੇਖਾਂਗਾ।
*7*-ਉਸੇ ਸ਼ਾਮ ਭਾਈ ਬਲਵੰਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਗਿਲ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਗੁਰਦੁਆਰਾ *‘ਸਰੀ’* ਨੇ ਕਾਰ ਭੇਜ ਕੇ ਦਾਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਘਰ ਮੰਗਵਾ ਲਿਆ। ਤੁਸੀਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਹੀ ਰਾਤ ਦੇ ਖਾਣੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਪਰਧਾਨ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਪੁੱਜੇ ਹੋੇਏ ਸਾਉ। ਫ਼ਤਹ ਬੁਲਾਈ ਤੇ ਨਾਲ ਲਿਆਂਦੀਆਂ ਆਪਣੀਆਂ ਦੋਵੇਂ ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਭੇਟਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਕੋਲ ਹੀ ਢੁੱਕ ਬੈਠਾ। ਸਵੇਰੇ ਸੁਣੀ ਕਥਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਗਲ ਚਲਾਈ ਤਾਂ ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਘੜਿਆ ਘੜਾਇਆ ਉਤਰ- “ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿੱਚ *‘ਮਨ’* ਦੇ ਨਾਲ *‘ਤਨ’* ਵੀ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜਲ ਨਾਲ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਕਰ ਲੈਣਾ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਨੇ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਹੈ” ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਵਿੱਚ *‘ਮਨ-ਤਨ’* ਅਤੇ *ਤਨ-ਮਨ *ਪੰਗਤੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਕਈ ਹਨ। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਯਕੀਨ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਇਸ਼ਨਾਨ ਨਾਲ ਮਨ ਤਨ ਆਰੋਗ ਕਰ ਲੈਣ ਦਾ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼ ਸਰਬਸਾਂਝੀ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੇ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਅਨਕੂਲ ਹੈ। ਪਰ ਉਥੇ ਚੁੱਪ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਠੀਕ ਜਾਣ ਕੇ ਪਰਸ਼ਾਦੇ ਛਕੇ ਤੇ ਆਪੋ ਆਪਣੇ ਘਰਾਂ ਵਲ ਜਾਣ ਲਈ ਵਿੱਛੁੜ ਤੁਰੇ।
*8*-ਕੁਝ ਸਮੇ ਉਪਰੰਤ (ਸਨ 2003) ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਟਰਾਂਟੋ ਜਾਣਾ ਪਿਆ। ‘*ਤਨ ਮਨ’* ਅਤੇ ‘*ਮਨ ਤਨ’* ਪੰਗਤੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦੀ ਢੁੱਕੜੀ ਸੂਚੀ ਤਿਆਰ ਕਰਕੇ ਨਾਲ ਲੈ ਲਈ ਤੇ ਸ: ਮਨਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਸਹੋਤਾ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਜਾ ਠਹਿਰਿਆ। ਸ: ਅਜਮੇਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਲਖੋਵਾਲ, ਪਰਧਾਨ ਕਿਸਾਨ ਸਭਾ ਪੰਜਾਬ, ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਆ ਗਏ। ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਬੁਲਾਵਾ ਆ ਜਾਣ ਤੇ ਮਨਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਦਾਸਰਾ, ਅਤੇ ਅਜਮੇਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਅਸੀ ਤਿੰਨੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਜਾ ਹਾਜ਼ਰ ਹੋਏ। ਤੁਸਾਂ ਬੜਾ ਨਿੱਘਾ ਸੁਆਗਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਤੇ ਸੱਜੇ ਹੋਏ ਕਮਰੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਜਾ ਬਿਠਾਇਆ। ਦਾਸ ਨੇ ਯੋਗ ਸਮਾ ਤਾੜ ਕੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੂਚੀ ਵਾਲੇ ਉਹ ਕਾਗ਼ਜ਼ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਜੇਬ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਤੇ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਾਲ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਲੈਣ ਦੀ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ। ਤੁਸੀਂ ਉਸੇ ਵੇਲੇ ਬਾਹਰ ਚਲੇ ਗਏ। ਨਿਰਸੰਦੇਹ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਉਹ ਕਾਗ਼ਜ਼ ਪੜ੍ਹ ਲਏ ਹੋਣਗੇ। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਸਿਰੋਪਾਉ (ਦਸਤਾਰ. ਕਮੀਜ਼ ਤੇ ਪਾਜਾਮਾ) ਦੇਣਾ ਚਾਹਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਦਾਸ ਨੇ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕੀਤੀ-“ਅਜੇਹੀ ਭੇਟਾ ਦੇ ਹੱਕਦਾਰ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਹੀ ਹੋ। ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਚਰਨਾ ਵਿੱਚ ਯਥਾ ਸ਼ਕਤ ਭੇਟਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਸਾਡੇ ਹਿੱਸੇ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਹੈ। ਉਲਟੀ ਗੰਗਾ ਨਾ ਚਲਾਉ ਜੀ”। ਪਰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਤੁਰੰਤ ਬੜੀ ਗਰਮਜੋਸ਼ੀ ਨਾਲ ਇਉਂ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ ਕੀਤਾ “ਅਸਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੰਗਾ ਅੱਜ ਸਿੱਧੀ ਚੱਲਣ ਲਗੀ ਹੈ, ਇਸ ਭੇਟਾ ਦੇ ਅਸਲ ਹੱਕਦਾਰ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਹੋ”। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਸਾਥੀ ਸ: ਅਜਮੇਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਦਸਤਾਰਾ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਤਸਾਂ ਦੋਹਰੀਆਂ ਨਵਾਜ਼ਸ਼ਾਂ ਸਹਿਤ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਨਿਵਾਜਿਆ।
*9-ਮਿਤਰਾਈ ਕਿ ਛਲਾਵਾ? ਗੁਰਮਤਿ* ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਗੁਰਬਿਲਾਸ ਪਾਤਸ਼ਾਹੀ 6 ਦੀ ਪੁਨਰ ਸੰਪਾਦਨਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਲਈ ਧਰਮ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਬਨਾਉਣ ਦੇ ਯਤਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਜੋਗਿੰਦਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਵੇਦਾਂਤੀ ਗ੍ਰੰਥੀ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਅਕਾਲ ਤਖ਼ਤ ਜੀ ਦਾ ਮੁਖੀ ਬਣ ਚੁੱਕਾ ਸੀ। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਿਖਤਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਿਖ ਜਗਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਆਈ ਜਾਗਰਤ ਤੋਂ ਘਾਬਰ ਕੇ ਵੇਦਾਂਤੀ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਪੁਸਤਕ ਤੇ ਪਾਬੰਦੀਆਂ ਲਾਉਣੀਆਂ ਪੈ ਗਈਆਂ। ਫਿਰ ਚਿੜੇ ਹੋਏ ਵੇਦਾਂਤੀ ਜੀ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਪੰਥ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਛੇਕਣ ਦੀ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕਾਰਵਾਈ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੁੱਝ ਗਏ। *ਅੰਤਮ ਗੋਲਾ ਦਾਗਣ ਤੋਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਜਦ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਤਨਖਾਹਈਆ ਘੋਸ਼ਤ ਕੀਤਾ ਤਾਂ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਇਸ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਬੇਇਨਸਾਫ਼ੀ ਦਾ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਸਆਗਤ ਕਰਦਿਆਂ ਵੇਦਾਂਤੀ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਵਧਾਈਆਂ ਦਿੱਤੀਆਂ।* ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਇਸ ਮਿਤਰਤਾ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਵਿਹਾਰ ਤੋਂ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਨੂੰ *ਸੱਖ਼ਤ ਝਟਕਾ ਲੱਗਾ?* ਕਿੱਥੇ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਘਰ ਬੁਲਵਾ ਕੇ ਕੀਮਤੀ ਬਸਤਰਾਂ ਦਾ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਸਿਰਉਪਾਉ ਦੇ ਕੇ ਇਸ ਸਤਿਕਾਰ ਦੇ ਅਸਲ ਹੱਕਦਾਰ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨੂੰ ਕਹਿਣਾ ਤੇ ਕਿੱਥੇ ਹੁਣ ਪੰਥ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਛੇਕਿਆ ਵੇਖਣ ਦੀ ਉਚੇਚੀ ਕਾਹਲ? ਗੂੜ੍ਹੀ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਤਾਈ ਦਰਸਾਈ ਨੂੰ ਅਜੇ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਚਿਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਹੋਇਆ ਕਿ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿੱਚ ਪਾਲ ਰੱਖੀ ਕੜਵਾਹਟ ਫੁੱਟ ਤੁਰੀ? ਜ਼ਫ਼ਰ ਨਾਮਹਿ ਦੇ ਇਹ ਬਚਨ ਵੀ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਹੀ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ -
“*ਹਮੂੰ ਮਰਦ ਬਾਇਅਦ ਸ਼ਵਦ ਸੁਖ਼ਨਵਰ। ਨਾ ਸ਼ਿਕਮੇ ਦਿਗਰ ਦਰ ਦਹਾਨੇ ਦਿਗਰ।” 
10-*ਸ: ਗੁਰਚਰਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਬ੍ਰਰਾੜ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਬ੍ਰਾਹਮਪਟਨ ਵਿਖੇ ਗੁਰੂਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚਾਰਾਂ ਲਈ ਦਾਸ ਦੀ ਹਾਜ਼ਰੀ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੰਗਤ ਜੁੜ ਬੈਠੀ ਤਾਂ ਬਰਾੜ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਤੁਹਾਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਸ਼ਾਮਲ ਹੋਣ ਲਈ ਫੋਨ ਕੀਤਾ। ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਬੜਾ ਰੁੱਖਾ ਉਤੱਰ- *“ਪੰਥ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਛੇਕੇ ਕਾਲਾ ਅਫ਼ਗ਼ਾਨਾ ਦੀ ਮੌਜੂਦਗੀ ਵਾਲੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਾਮਲ ਹੋਣ ਦੀ ਬੇਅਸੂਲੀ ਮੈ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ”।* ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੋਈ ਬੇਇਨਸਾਫ਼ੀ ਕਾਰਨ ਚੰਡੀਗੜ੍ਹ ਵਿਖੇ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ ਗੁਰਸਿਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਬੜਾ ਤਕੜਾ ਰੋਸ ਵਿਖਾਵਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਜਥੇਦਾਰੀ ਨੇ ਕੀਤੀ ਧੱਕੇਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਵਿਰੁੱਧ ਸਰਬਸਮਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਮਤੇ ਵੀ ਪਾਸ ਕੀਤੇ ਸਨ। ਉਸ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਦੇ ਹਵਾਲੇ ਸਹਿਤ ਬਰਾੜ ਜੀ ਬੋਲੇ-‘ਕੀ ਉਹ ਹਜ਼ਾਰਾ ਗੁਰਸਿੱਖ ਬੇ ਅਸੂਲੇ ਹੀ ਸਨ? ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ- ‘ਮੈ ਆਪਣੇ ਅਸੂਲ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹਾਂ ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੀ?’ ਤੇ ਫ਼ੋਨ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ।
*11-*ਸਨ 2004 ਵਿੱਚ ਦਾਸ ਡੈਲਟੇ B C ਤੋਂ ਬ੍ਰੈਮਪਟਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਆ ਵਸਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਬੇਟੇ ਕੁਲਬੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਨ ਲਈ ਨਾਇਗਰਾਫ਼ਾਲ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨਿਵਾਸ-ਅਸਥਾਨ ਵਿਖੇ ਗਿਆ। ਉਸ ਨੇ ਬੜੇ ਚਾਉ ਨਾਲ ਤਹਾਡੀ ਗਾਇਨ ਕੀਤੀ ਅਰਥਾਂ ਸਮੇਤ ਨਵੀਂ ਆਸਾ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਦੀ *C.D*. ਵਜੱਣੀ ਚਾਲੂ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰ ਲਿਆ-–“–ਪਾਪਾ ਜੀ ਵੇਖੋ ਪ੍ਰੋਫ਼ੈਸਰ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀ ਹੁਣ ਗੁਰੂ ਬਾਣੀ ਦੇ ਅਰਥ ਬਿਲਕੁਲ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਵਾਂਗ ਹੀ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ।” ਬੇਟਾ ਜੀ ਦੇ ਬਚਨ ਠੀਕ ਅਨੁਭਵ ਹੋਏ ਪਰ ਤਨਖਾਹੀਆ ਘੋਸ਼ਤ ਕਰਨ ਤੇ ਵੇਦਾਂਤੀ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਵਧਾਈਆਂ ਦੇਣੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਧਙਾਣੇ ਹੀ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਵਿਰੋਧੀਆਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਲੂਕ ਤੋਂ ਮਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਬਣੀ ਝਿਜਕ ਕਾਰਨ ਚੁੱਪ ਰਿਹਾ। ਵਾਪਸ ਮੁੜੇ ਤਾਂ ਬੇਟਾ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਗਾਈ ਆਸਾ ਜੀ ਕੀ ਵਾਰ ਦੀਆਂ *C.Ds. *ਦੇ ਕੇ ਪਿਛਲੀਆਂ ਸਭ ਗੱਲਾਂ ਭੁਲਾ ਕੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਤਾਜ਼ਾ ਕਰ ਲੈਣ ਦੀ ਤਾਕੀਦ ਕੀਤੀ। ਘਰ ਪੁੱਜ ਕੇ ਦਾਸ ਨੇ *C D *ਕੰਪੀਉਟਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਉਚੇਰੀ ਸੁਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਵਜਾਣੀ ਚਾਲੂ ਕਰਕੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਨਾਲ ਫ਼ੋਨ ਤੇ ਸੰਪਰਕ ਬਣਾ ਲਿਆ। ਨਿਰਸੰਦੇਹ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਗਾਇਨ ਸੁਣ ਲਿਆ ਸੀ। ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚਲੇ ਸੰਦੇਹ ਤੋਂ ਉਲਟ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਬੜੀ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਸੁਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਸਗੋਂ ਇਉਂ ਬੋਲੇ-*“ਵੇਖੋ ਜੀ ਹੁਣ ਤਾਂ ਮੈ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ ਬੋਲੀ ਹੀ ਬੋਲਦਾ ਹਾਂ”. *ਤਾਂ ਦਾਸ ਨੇ ਹੌਂਸਲਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਨਾ ਲਗਣ ਦਾ ਕਾਰਨ ਪੁੱਛ ਲਿਆ? ਤੁਹਾਡਾ ਬੜਾ ਬੇਬਾਕਾਨਾ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ -–“*ਉਹ ਮੇਰਾ ਅਸੂਲ ਹੈ। ਪੰਥ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਖ਼ਾਰਜ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਲਗਣ ਵਾਲੀ ਬੇਅਸੂਲੀ ਮੈ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ।”*ਹਿਰਦੇ ਨੂੰ ਬੜਾ ਸਖ਼ਤ ਝਟਕਾ ਲੱਗਾ। ਹੈਰਾਨ ਸਾਂ ਕਿ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੇ ਪਰਚਾਰਕ ਗੁਰਸਿੱਖ ਪ੍ਰੋਫ਼ੈਸਰ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਹੁਣੇ ਹੀ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਬੋਲੀ ਵਰਤ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਧੰਨਵਾਦੀ ਹੋਣ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੇ ਮੱਥੇ ਲਗਣ ਦੀ ਗਲ ਤੇ ਅਜੇਹੇ ਗਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕੌੜੇ ਬਚਨ? *‘ਚਾਣਕੀਆ ਨੀਤੀ’* ਪੁਸਤਕ ਦੇ ਬਚਨ ਤੁਹਾਥੋਂ ਕਿਹੜੇ ਭੁੱਲੇ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ-“*ਏਕ ਅੱਖਰ ਦਾਤਾ ਗੁਰ ਜੋ, ਜੋ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਤਾਸ। ਸੌ ਜਨਮ ਸੁਆਨ ਕੋ ਫਿਰ ਸਵਪਚ ਘਰ ਵਾਸ॥” *ਇੱਕ ਅੱਖਰ ਤਾਂ ਕਿਤੇ ਰਹਿ ਗਿਆ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਤਾਂ ਦਾਸਰੇ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਿਖੀਆਂ ਪੁਸਤਕਾਂ ਵਰਤਦੇ ਹੋਏ ਵਾਹ ਵਾਹ ਖੱਟ ਰਹੇ ਸਾਉ ਜੀ।
*12*-ਵਿਕਾਰ ਗੁਨਾਹਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਕ ਸਾਫ਼, ਪਰਉਪਕਾਰੀ ਨੇਕ ਦਿਲ ਬਾਬਾ ਫ਼ਰੀਦ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਦੀ ਅਨੋਖੀ ਪਰਚਾਰਵਿਧੀ ਦੇ ਅਨਕੂਲ ਆਪਣੇ ਇਸ ਸਲੋਕ-*ਫਰੀਦਾ ਕਾਲੇ ਮੈਡੇ ਕਪੜੇ ਕਾਲਾ ਮੈਡਾ ਵੇਸੁ॥ ਗੁਨਹੀ ਭਰਿਆ ਮੈ ਫਿਰਾ ਲੋਕੁ ਕਹੈ ਦਰਵੇਸੁ॥ *{1381} ਰਾਹੀਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਪਖੰਡੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਜ ਉਘੇੜਿਆ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਕਾਲੇਂ ਕਪੜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਕਾਲੇ ਵੇਸ ਕਾਰਨ ਕਰਾਮਾਤੀ ਫ਼ਕੀਰ ਅਥਵਾ ਵਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਾਤੇ ਦਰਵੇਸ਼ ਸਮਝੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਪਰ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਗੁਨਾਹਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਭਰੇ ਖ਼ਲਕਤ ਰੂਪ ਖਾਲਕ ਨੂੰ ਠੱਗ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਲੱਗੀ ਨੂੰ ਬੈਸੰਤਰ ਕਹਿ ਰਹੇ (ਸੁਭਾਵਤਜੈਸੇਬੈਸੰਤਰਅਲਿਪਤਸਦਾਨਿਰਮਲਾਇ. {ਪੰਨਾ-1001} ਸਤਿਕਾਰਤ ਜਥੇਦਾਰ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਸਿੰਘ ਜੀਓ! ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਵਲ ਨੂੰ ਤਾਂ ਅਜੇ ਉਸ ਅਗਨੀ ਦਾ ਮਾੜਾ ਜਿਹਾ ਧੂਆਂ ਹੀ ਆਇਆ ਸੀ ਕਿ ਚੰਗੇ ਭਲੇ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਸਤੀ ਕਪੜਿਆਂ ਦੇ ਥਾਂ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵਿਰੋਧੀ ਕਾਲਾ ਵੇਸ? ਸ਼ੰਕਾ ਬਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਹੈ ਅੰਦਰ ਉਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ।
*13*-ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਇਸ ਫ਼ੁਰਮਾਨ ਨੂੰ ਤੁਸਾਂ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਵਿੱਚ ਕਈ ਵਾਰ ਵਰਤਿਆ ਹੈ-*ਜੋਤਿ ਓਹਾ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸਾਇ ਸਹਿ ਕਾਇਆ ਫੇਰਿ ਪਲਟੀਐ- ਭਾਵ, *ਗਿਆਨ ਜੋਤਿ ਓਹਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਵਾਲੀ ਅਤੇ ‘ਜੁਗਤਿ ਸਾਇ’ ਉਹ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਜੋ ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਬ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਚਲਾਈ ਸੀ। ਭਾਵੇਂ ਤੁਸੀ ਜਾਣਤ ਹੀ ਹੋ ਪਰ ਉਦਾਹਰਣ ਵਜੋਂ ਕੇਵਲ ਇਹ ਬਚਨ:- {ਵਾਰ ਮਾਝ ਪਉੜੀ 22} 
ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਹਲਾ 2॥ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਅਠੂਹਿਆ ਨਾਗੀ ਲਗੈ ਜਾਇ॥ … … ਨਾਨਕਏਵੈਜਾਣੀਐ ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਰਜਾਇ॥ 1॥ {ਪੰਨਾ148}
ਗੁਰੂ ਅੰਗਦ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੁਜੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ ਅਪਣੇ ਲਹਿਣਾ ਨਾਉਂ ਸਮੇਤ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪਾ ਪੂਰੀ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਗੁਆ ਕੇ ‘ਨਾਨਕ*’* ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਦੈਵੀ ਮੋਹਰ ਹੇਠ ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਦੀ ਨਿਆਰੀ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਚਲਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਜੋ ਨੌਵੇਂ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਤੇਗ਼ ਬਹਾਦਰ ਜੀ ਤੱਕ ਨਿਰੰਤਰ ਜਿਉਂ ਦੀ ਤਿਉਂ ਨਿਭਾਈ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਰਹੀ ਤੋਂ ਦਸਮ ਪਿਤਾ ਜੀ ਭਲੀ ਭਾਂਤੀ ਸੁਚੇਤ ਸਨ। ਦਸਵੇ ਨਾਨਾਕ ਜੀ ਹੋਣ ਕਾਰਨ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਲਈ ਇਸ ਜੁਗਿਤ ਦੀ ਪਾਬੰਦੀ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਬਣ ਚੁੱਕੀ ਸੀ, ਅਤੇ ਫਿਰ ਦਸਮ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਦਸ਼ਮੇਸ਼ ਜੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਪਿਤਾਮਾ ਜੀ ਤੋਂ ਅੱਡਰਾ ਵਿਹਾਰ ਕਦੇ ਵੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸੀ ਕਰਨਾ। ਸੋ ਦਸਮ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ ਭਾਂਵੇਂ ਇੱਕ ਤੁੱਕ ਦੀ ਹੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਕਰਦੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੇ- (1) -*ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ* *ਮੋਹਰ* *ਹੇਠ* ਹੀ ਕਰਨੀ ਸੀ- (2) -ਛੋਟੀ ਤੋਂ ਛੋਟੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਨੂੰ ਵੀ ਉਸੇ ਹੀ ਪਾਵਨ “ਗ੍ਰੰਥ” ਵਿੱਚ ਸ਼ਾਮਲ ਕਰ ਦੇਣਾ ਸੀ ਜੋ ਪਿਤਾ ਗੁਰਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਕੋਲੋਂ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਈ ਗੁਰਿਆਈ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਸੁਜਾਨ ਗੁਰੂ-ਸੰਭਾਲ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੁਰੱਖਿਅਤ ਹੋ ਚੁੱਕਾ ਸੀ, ਅਤੇ ਜਿਸ ਪਾਵਨ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਥਾਂ ਗੁਰੂਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਗੁਰਿਆਈ ਸੌਂਪਣੀ ਸੀ। ਇਹਨਾ ਸਚਾਈਆਂ ਦੇ ਆਧਾਰ ਤੇ ਕੀ ਤੁਸੀਂ ਇਹ ਦੱਸਣ ਦੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰ ਭੇਜੋਗੇ ਕਿ ‘ਨਾਨਕ’ ਨਾਮਣੇ ਦੀ ਮੋਹਰ ਤੋਂ ਹੀਣੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਲਿਖਤ ਨੂੰ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੀ ਬਰਾਬਰੀ ਦੇਣੀ ਦਸ-ਸਰੂਪੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਘੋਰ ਨਿਰਾਦਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ ਜੀ?
ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਹੋਇਆ ਵਿਹਾਰ ਆਪ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਦਰਸਾ ਕੇ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਕੇਵਲ ਏਹੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਜਿਸ ਪਾਸੇ ਹੁਣ ਤੁਰੇ ਹੋ ਹਰ ਹਾਲਤ ਵਿੱਚ ਡਟੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਹੈ। ਬੰਦ ਬੰਦ ਵੀ ਕਟਵਾਉਣਾ ਪੈ ਜਾਵੇ ਤਾਂ ਮੈਦਾਨੋਂ ਨਾ ਭਜੱਣਾ ਸਿੰਘਾਂ ਨੇ ਪੂਰਨੇ ਪਾਏ ਹੋਏ ਹਨ। ਨਿੱਤ ਦੀ ਘੈਂਸ ਘੈਂਸ ਮਕਾ ਦੇਣੀ ਹੀ ਤੁਹਾਨੂੰ ਸੋਭਦੀ ਹੈ ਜੀ। ਭੁੱਲਾਂ ਬਾਰੇ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਦੀ ਲਿਖ ਭੇਜਣੀ ਸੁਹਿਰਦ ਸੱਜਣਾ ਵਾਲੀ ਮਰਦਾਨਗੀ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਦੂਜਿਆਂ ਕੋਲ ਸ਼ਿਕਵੇ ਕਰਨੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਵਰਗੇ ਗੁਰਮੁੱਖ ਸੱਜਣ ਜੀ ਲਈ ਸੋਭਨੀਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਨ ਜੀ। ਉੱਤਰ ਦਾ ਉਡੀਕਵਾਨ-
ਗੁਰੂਬਾਣੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਬਤੀਤ ਕਰ ਰਹੇ ਤੁਹਾਡੇ ਵਰਗੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਾਂ ਦੀ ਚਰਣ ਧੂੜ-ਦਾਸਰਾ ਗੁਰਬਖ਼ਸ਼ ਸਿੰਘ ਕਾਲਾ ਅਫ਼ਗ਼ਾਨਾ
ਮਿਤੀ 25-6-08


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 2, 2008)

Gurfateh

further coming to Matha Tekna of one text or another.At Takhats we have weapons at centre stages.That is in all Takhats.We do not bow to any text or weapons but Akal.

We are Akal worshippers and not the book worshippers.further to it.There are people who do not abide by Sikh code of contduct or say edict of Akal Takhat.Persoanly das may not agre to them but he can not be fundamentalist while talking that to das such thing is OK or such thing is not.

Problem is that some guys have taken very low levle interpetaion of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji,which is very much false.Such thing will attempt to take aweay high esteemed spritual messages from Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.Such method was used to disaprove Shri Dasham Granth Sahib Ji.

So there is an attack on the concept of God of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

Das is puting the website related to the right hand man of Ragi Sahib,he can be contacted and his views about Kala Afghana Sahib can also be asked.referance of das could be given.

Sikh Foundation.in

Ragi Sahib started by opposing so called Parallel Prakash first and then move futher to oppose Verse by Guru Gobind Singh Ji included the Ardas and Banis in Amrit Sanchar and Net Nem. While Kala Afghana Sahib started to oppose Amrit Sanchar also.

So there ways too are differant.

Das is again sorry but das has tried to be as much informative as he could in this regard.


----------



## eropa234 (Jan 19, 2009)

pad pad poth/s jag mua, pandit bhyo na koi

Dhai akhar prem ke padhay so pundit hoi


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 19, 2009)

eropa 234 ji

The official language of the forum is English. Please repost using English. I think I asked you about this vaar once before. And if this is from Sri Guru Granth Sahib (I will check), we need the shabad, and the Ang. Thank you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 21, 2009)

eropa234 said:


> pad pad poth/s jag mua, pandit bhyo na koi
> 
> Dhai akhar prem ke padhay so pundit hoi



eropa234 ji

You have quoted Sant Kabir using this statement on another thread -- which I have located -- in two locations within the thread Naam Simran and Failure.

By eropa234 Pad pad poti Jag Mua, Pandit Bhyo na Koi,

Dhai ashsar prem ke, padhay so Pandit Hoi,

This particular verse is not part of Sri Guru ganth Sahib" is a part of Beejak, a collections of Kabir Ji's writings. 

It is a relevent doha to many who reads scriptures over and over again without puting any effort to comprhend it. A similar verse by Kabir Ji in Sri Guru Granth Sahib is " Kabir keechar aata gir pario, Kitchu na ayo hath. Peesat peesat Chabio soee nibhio sath.

Source: http://www.sikhism.us/gurmat-vichaar/23257-naam-simran-and-failure.html#post88537 

and also

by eropa234 Wow a lot of quotes. Pad Pad Pothi Jug Mua Pandit Bhyo na Koi

Source: http://www.sikhism.us/gurmat-vichaar/23257-naam-simran-and-failure-3.html

I need to point out to readers -- who may not know that the Beejak of Sant Kabir is not part of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji -- that these words are  not Gurmat. 

Please remember to include the English translation with any comments written in Punjabi. It would be good also to indicate whether statements in Punjabi are/are not part of Guru Granth, so they are not mistaken for gurmat.


----------



## pk70 (Jan 22, 2009)

*aad0002 Jio
I truly appreciate the clarification you have asked and given. Using this site to promote own ideology in the name of Gurmat must be discouraged. Any one wants to quote, must make it clear if it is used from Sree Guru Granth Sahib ji or from some where else*. 
*Still I wonder why many quotes from Gurbani  or explanation with  Gurbani support can bother a Sikh, I just cannot comprehend.
**THANKS*:happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 22, 2009)

Pk70 ji

This has been bothering me all night -- the very point that you raise. It is almost as if we were on a shared wave-length for the past couple of hours.

When the Gurus would say, 


Ang 68 Raag Sriraag: Guru Amar Das

ਪੰਡਿਤ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਵਾਦੁ ਵਖਾਣਹਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਏ ॥
  panddith parr parr vaadh vakhaanehi bin gur bharam bhulaaeae ||
   The Pandits, the religious scholars, read and argue and stir up controversies, but without the Guru, they are deluded by doubt.

or 
Ang 68 Raag Sriraag: Guru Amar Das

  ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਜੋਤਕੀ ਥਕੇ ਭੇਖੀ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਇ ॥
parr parr panddith jothakee thhakae bhaekhee bharam bhulaaeae ||
   The Pandits and the astrologers read and read until they grow weary, while the fanatics are deluded by doubt.

or 
Ang 70 Raag Sriraag: Guru Amar Das

  ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਮੋਨੀ ਥਕੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਪਤਿ ਖੋਈ ॥
parr parr panddith monee thhakae dhoojai bhaae path khoee ||
   Reading and studying, the Pandits and the silent sages have grown weary, but attached to the love of duality, they have lost their honor.

They were not ridiculing those people who devoted time and effort to the study of scriptures. Why would the Gurus and Sants do that? Were they stressing the importance of being uneducated, or having a mind like a blank slate? No. They were instead criticizing some of those learned people who were confused -- and missed the point of serious religious study. These pandits dominated and lorded over others with their learning and preened themselves with pride. For all their clever arguments they could not get even close to the path of bhagati and the journey of the soul. These pandits "wearied"  themselves and everyone else. Once again Guruji is pointing out another way to be useless -- morally, spiritually, ethically, and intellectually.

So it concerns me when forum members who are attempting to have a discussion backed up by learning may feel they are being ridiculed. No one is posturing as if he/she were a sadhu. It is a straightforward exchange of information. There are alternatives:  to express an informed opinion or to express an uninformed opinion.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 23, 2009)

So it concerns me when forum members who are attempting to have a discussion backed up by learning may feel they are being ridiculed. No one is posturing as if he/she were a sadhu. It is a straightforward exchange of information. There are alternatives: to express an informed opinion or to express an uninformed opinion. 
                              _________
Antonia Jio..

I second that.  Sometimes i envy you .....You seem to have the Guru gifted unique ability to "see" backstage..read between the lines...and yet remain so diplomatic....you are one fantastic "Ambassador" of the GURU....we the SPN Community are fortunate to have you among us....you have so much Sehaj....Keep it up...


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 23, 2009)

Some of us like to learn from the learned. Without disruptions.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 23, 2009)

back to the topic

i still have not understood what the ado is about


----------



## ballym (Feb 5, 2010)

eropa234 said:


> pad pad poth/s jag mua, pandit bhyo na koi
> 
> Dhai akhar prem ke padhay so pundit hoi


 This couplet ( Doha in Hindi) is very well known and I guess eropa70 assumed that everyone knew about it and would understand even if written in Hindi. 
You would notice, I am not sure of communication in private, that eropa70 did not add further.
 In my view , he just made a simple comment that there is not much to gain by DS vs KA etc, and love for all is more important. 
Just wanted to give my thoughts!


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

Respected Saadh Sangat jee,

Please be vigilant against people like Vijaydeep Singh, edited  *a personal statement regarding another forum member with unclear legal implications for this forum. *Then he says he "talked" to Chirjiv Singh on "phone".

In one of his posts ,he says he himself trained "hindu militants" and asked them to put "Singh" behind their names.

There are many other proofs within his other comments which show who he actually is.

It is also a fact that many people who were earlier close to Sant Bhindranwale are now on various posts in RSS.They are the traitors.

These people are the greatest enemies of the Sikhs and want to integrate Sikhism into Hinduism .

It is these very people who along with derawalas keep calling Sikhs in Punjab as Pakistani agents.The whole baahmanvaadi media is misused by them .

They want to finish of Guru Nanak Sahab's phylosophy that Sikhs are neither Hindus nor Muslims through sweet poison.Instead they say Sikhs are pagridhaari hindus.

Gur Fateh !


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 5, 2010)

kee_mein_jaana_kaun ji

I receive emails from the said above forum member several times a week. I read them carefully. I reply. He replies. I reply. He sends attachments. I read them carefully. I reply. He replies. And, *I have still not figured out what is going on.
*
From where I sit at my computer we can let the mystery stand.

Forum members will have to decide for themselves and they are capable of doing so.* Do be careful not to debate personalities or personal identities rather than issues. 
*
Rest of your post I left standing.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2010)

surprisingly...he stopped sending me any mails...even personal ones about knowing this ragi or that..gettign married etc or invite to visit etc....longggggggggggggg ago...maybe he "gave up" on me !! No way i can be converted ??.....and at about the SAME TIME as..Lamba, adsm etc etc stopped their mails too...and stopped trying to chat via Gmail..although their Green Light is always ON !!


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> kee_mein_jaana_kaun ji
> 
> I receive emails from the said above forum member several times a week. I read them carefully. I reply. He replies. I reply. He sends attachments. I read them carefully. I reply. He replies. And, *I have still not figured out what is going on.*
> 
> ...


 
Narayanjot Kaur ji,

I have only quoted some words from Vijaydeep Singh's own comments,nothing else .

It is for every one who reads this forum to judge about who this person really is.

If I dont quote his name how will anyone know whom Im talking about ?

Gurfateh !


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein kaum ji

I understand your point. It was not naming the name that concerned me, but the allegation with the name attached that concerned me. In addition-- I do not want to alienate you because you make sense to me. But in this instance - preservation of your ability to speak out seemed more important than one post where all heck could break out because of a lack of caution.

Anyway the allegation is deleted. Fine!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 6, 2010)

IMHO....The Original "intention" of this Thread was to "expose and air"..or fan the flames of discord among the Tatt Gurmatt Sikhs....divide and rule type of strategy. Mkae it seem like Kala Afghana and Darshan Singh et al are at each other's throats..so whats the point of following them and their gurmatt stand...just stick with  the Badal Dhumma rss crowd !!
......................???? such threads and topics are routinely started around the Internet..we must be vigilant to read between the lines....discern the truth hidden behind the veil...and make up our minds and informed decisions...while remaining CALM !! IMHO all the posters at SPN have this Guru bestowed level of intellect...not to worry at all. Lets all keep on discussing issues instead of persons..:ice::ice::ice::ice:have an ice cream !!


----------

